# online-downloaden



## Maxi1250 (28 August 2009)

Liebe User!

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen einen Download auf online-downloaden.de getätigt. Plötzlich war diese Rechnung über 84 Euro in meinem E-Mail Postfach. Ich bin natürlich erstmal sehr erschrocken, hab dann aber mal bisschen gegoogelt und rausbekommen, dass online-downloaden relativ bekannt ist. Ich habe mir einen Musterbrief kopiert und an online-downloaden geschickt. Zurück bekam ich eine ellenlange Mail, in der mir klar gemacht wurde, dass ich nicht widersprechen kann und ich zahlen soll. Jetzt weiß ich nicht genau, was ich machen soll. Zahlen werde ich vorerst AUF KEINEN FALL. Dazu bin ich auch noch minderjährig... Und ich weiß nicht mehr sicher, ob ich nicht viellleicht meinen richtigen Namen angegeben habe. Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr, was ich tun soll... Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt!

Liebe Grüße, Max


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



Maxi1250 schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr, was ich tun soll...


Die Seite unterscheidet sich nicht von anderen Seiten, die  hier im Forum besprochen werden,
 daher: die Ratschläge lesen ( blaue Links oben auf der Seite)

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist auf Grunde des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz nicht erlaubt 

PS: 





Maxi1250 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen einen Download auf online-downloaden.de getätigt.


Was hast du geladen und wie bis du auf die Seite gekommen?


----------



## Hanschen (29 August 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



Maxi1250 schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr, was ich tun soll... Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt!




Lies einfach mal hier nach:

Abofallen und Abzocke im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Ich vermute mal, du bist nicht über die Startseite von online-downloaden.de zu deinem Softwaredownload gelangt. Dort wird ja noch recht auffällig auf die monatlichen Kosten von 7€ hingewiesen. 
Anders sieht es dann schon aus, wenn man über eine andere Seite direkt zum "Angebot" gelangt und sich registrieren soll. Da erscheint der Hinweis dann nur noch sehr unauffällig und in blasser Farbgebung! Der neueste Trick der Nutzlosbranche.

Wie alle anderen aus dieser Branche, bieten sie durchweg Freeware an, die die Entwickler kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen!


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



Hanschen schrieb:


> Der neueste Trick der Nutzlosbranche.


Diesen Roßtäuschertrick  gibt es schon recht lang. Er hat nur eine  Weile gedauert ihn zu finden und zu dokumentieren:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

( der Thread beginnt vor fast einem Jahr)


----------



## Maxi1250 (29 August 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



webwatcher schrieb:


> PS:
> Was hast du geladen und wie bis du auf die Seite gekommen?



DivX Player

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:46:02 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:42:42 ----------

Und drauf gekommeen bin ich über nen Link...

PS: Nicht dass ihr denkt, dass ich illegale filme ankuck: Ich hab bei OTR viele Filme aufgenommen und runtergeladen, und ein Kumpel hat mir die ins DivX Format konvertiert, weil sie da weniger Speicherplatz brauchen. Und um die anzuschauen brauchte ich den DivX Player...


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



Maxi1250 schrieb:


> Und drauf gekommeen bin ich über nen Link...


Genau das interessiert uns, wo und  welcher Link das war 

PS: Du brauchst dich hier nicht zu rechtfertigen 

Hier hat jemand genau das gleiche Problem...
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=25798


----------



## Maxi1250 (29 August 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Ich weiß nich mehr, wo genau ich den Link herhabe; ich bin irgendwo im Internet rumgesurft, dann hat sich auf einmal ein Fenster aufgemacht, wo es den DivX Player gab und ich brauchte ihn ja sowieso, also hab ich ihn mir da geholt. Dass ich Name, Postleitzahl, email,... angeben musste hat mich nicht gestört, weil ich dachte, DivX is ja ein bekanntes Programm, die machen bestimmt nix mit den Daten... Ich glaub, ich hab meinen Vornamen richtig angegeben, mein Nachname falsch und meine Adresse falsch.


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



Maxi1250 schrieb:


> Dass ich Name, Postleitzahl, email,... angeben musste hat mich nicht gestört, weil ich dachte, DivX is ja ein bekanntes Programm, die machen bestimmt nix mit den Daten...


Genau umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus. Wozu  soll ein Unternehmen, das etwas
 kostenlos anbietet, persönliche Daten fordern. Kein seriöses Unternehmen verlangt das . 
Wenn du auf die Originalseiten gehst wirst du niemals danach gefragt  bzw der Download
 davon abhängig gemacht. 

Lass es dir eine  Lehre für die Zukunft sein. Geh immer extrem sparsam mit deinen Daten um 
und  wenn, dann nur wenn du das Unternehmen genau kennst oder dich *vorher* dazu 
informierst, ob es Probleme damit gibt.


----------



## Maxi1250 (29 August 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

[ edit]  bekommen:

http://max1250.ma.ohost.de/online-downloaden.txt

Im nachhinein habe ich erfahren, dass die Kosten auf der Startseite standen und manche Leute sagen, sie standen auch in den AGB.

MfG Max

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:15:07 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:14:24 ----------

Der Musterbrief zum Widerspruch beinhaltete auch die Information, dass ich unter 18 Jahre alt bin


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



Maxi1250 schrieb:


> Im nachhinein habe ich erfahren, dass die Kosten auf der Startseite standen und manche Leute sagen, sie standen auch in den AGB.


Das mit der Startseite gehört zum bekannten Roßtäuschertrick 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

und Angaben zur Kostenpflichtigkeit in den AGB  sind  völlig irrelevant


----------



## Maxi1250 (29 August 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Danke, dass du mir weitergeholfen hast. Sorry, falls ich nerve, aber ich hab noch ne Frage: Kann ich jetzt beruhigt zuschauen, wie die Mahnungen in meinem Spamfilter landen, ohne etwas zu tun?


----------



## Hanschen (29 August 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



Maxi1250 schrieb:


> Kann ich jetzt beruhigt zuschauen, wie die Mahnungen in meinem Spamfilter landen, ohne etwas zu tun?



*Gute Idee!*


----------



## Antiscammer (29 August 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Wenn hinter dem Zaun der Köter kläfft, kann man ihm einen Moment lang zuhören - aber man muss es nicht.
Man muss ihm auch kein Leberwurstbrötchen spendieren.


----------



## Maexx.sonne (17 September 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Hallo bitte helft mir!!!! Mir ist gerade das allergleiche passiert wie Max auch bei online-downloaden.de und habe auch gerade die Aufforderung zur Zahlung von 84,- Euro erhalten. Habe eigentlich nach skype gesucht und bin dadurch irgendwie auf diese Seite gelangt. Bitte helft mir!!! Habe außerdem bei der Verbraucherzentrale einen Musterbrief gefunden. Soll ich diesen auch da hinschicken? Bin gerade total durcheinander!!! Hab mir doch erst nichts dabei gedacht erst als ich diese Zahlungsaufforderung jetzt erhalten habe, macht mir das schon angst!!!


----------



## Maexx.sonne (17 September 2009)

*Online-downloaden.de*

Hilfe!!! Ich bin total verzweifelt! Ich war vor einigen Tagen auf der Suche nach "Skype"! Nach längerem hin und her surfen im Internet kam ich plötzlich auf die Seite von online-downloaden.de und wollte hier skype herunterladen. Habe mir doch nichts dabei gedacht weil ich dachte dass das kostenlos ist! Ich gab also meine Daten ein und erhielt eine Email mit dem Aktivierungslink und da ich nicht so fit bin in internetsachen, dachte ich dass das so ok ist ist und ich so an mein "Skype" komme! Dann kam die Email mit der Rechnung über 84,- Euro! Ich schrieb darauf hin zurück dass ich der Vertragserklärung innerhalb von 14 Tagen widerrufe und erhielt folgende Email zurück: (ist etwas lange aber ich brauche echt Hilfe)


			
				Mahndrohmüll schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte/r [...],
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht an den Kundensupport von Online-Downloaden.de -
> Ihrem Premium-Downloadportal im Internet.
> ...


Mir geht es jetzt wahrscheinlich wie vielen anderen, denn ich habe wirklich nicht gesehen dass das was kostet! Habe außerdem noch nichts heruntergeladen, weil ich echt nicht weiß was ich jetzt tun soll!!!! Hätte ich das gewußt hätte ich sicher meine Daten nicht angegeben! Bitte helft mir! Muss ich die 84,- Euro tatsächlich bezahlen? Was soll ich jetzt machen? Die schreiben auch dass kein rechtzeitiger Widerruf vor Rechnungsversand eingegangen ist. Wie auch wenn ich dachte dass es kostenlos ist!!!!
Vielen lieben Dank schon mal im voraus...
Sonja

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt, Format überarbeitet. (bh)]_


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 September 2009)

*AW: Online-downloaden.de*

Mensch, was machst du dir einen Kopp wegen diesem Nutzlosanbieter!

Die Verbraucherzentrale hat ja bereits mehrfach klargestellt:



> Zahlen Sie nicht!
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!
> 
> ...


Und wenn du dich hier mal etwas eingelesen hast, wirst du sehen: Panik war gestern - Gelassenheit ist heute! 
Du kaufst ja auch nicht jedem Straßenköter, der dich wild und drohend ankläfft, eine Wurstsemmel!:-D


----------



## Teleton (17 September 2009)

*AW: Online-downloaden.de*

Hi Sonja, 
es ist nicht Schlimmes passiert, Du hast Dir eine Art Internetfusspilz gefangen. Ist unangenehm, juckt etwas, hartnäckig  aber letzlich ungefährlich.
Lies erstmal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html



Irrelevanter rechtlicher Exkurs:
Abgesehen von dem sonstigen Unsinn finde ich das Schreiben ganz interessant. 


			
				Mahnzettel schrieb:
			
		

> Unter Zuhilfenahme des §312d Abs. 3 Nr.2 des BGB erlischt das Recht zum Widerruf, wenn der Verbraucher die Ausführung der Dienstleistung selbst veranlasst hat.


Dabei wurde "übersehen", dass §312 a Abs 3 Nr 2 inzwischen geändert ist, seit 04.08.09 lautet der nämlich


> (3) Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einer Dienstleistung auch dann, wenn der Vertrag von beiden Seiten auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Verbrauchers vollständig erfüllt ist, bevor der Verbraucher sein Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt hat.


Erst vollständige Erfüllung führt zum Erlöschen und nicht wie früher schon die selbst veranlasste Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung (wobei das im Einzelnen sowieso strittig war). 


> Außerdem ist ein Widerruf, auch ohne Aktivierung, nach den derzeitig gültigen Bestimmungen des Fernabsatzgesetzes nur innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach Anmeldung möglich.


 Auch das ist Unsinn.Wie ein Blick in §355 Abs 2 BGB zeigt beginnt die Frist nicht mit Anmeldung sondern mit Aushändigung einer ordnungsgemässen Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform. Eine ordnungsgemässe Belehrung habe ich noch bei keinem Anbieter gesehen.


----------



## agony (17 September 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Ich fand das mit den Rechnungen, Mahnungen und Inkassobriefen
immer ganz lustig.. vor etwa einem Jahr hat dann mein Abofallen-
betreiber leider die Altpapierlieferungen eingestellt :scherzkeks:. Ein paar
lächerliche Drohbriefe in den Mülleimer werfen, und die Sache ist
erledigt.


----------



## dvill (17 September 2009)

*AW: Online-downloaden.de*



Maexx.sonne schrieb:


> Mir geht es jetzt wahrscheinlich wie vielen anderen


So ist das.

Die Erpressungsversuche für überflüssige Zahlungen für rechtlich nicht bestehende Forderungen ist leider ein Massenphänomen.

Das Gute ist: Die richtige Reaktion ist millionenfach bewährt. Müllfilter im Mailprogramm setzen, Papier in Sammelbehälter befördern.


----------



## homer_vs_you (17 September 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

dass die Kosten auf der Startseite standen

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:41:07 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:37:21 ----------

sry,kann noch net zitieren,was ich sagen wil:

maxi keine sorge ich bin auch minderjährig,aber ich denke du musst
diese mahnungen längere zeit ignorieren,nur wenn es zu extrem wird wende dich an einen profi aus diesem forum

P.S.:hast du ja eh schon gemacht =)=)


----------



## Maexx.sonne (18 September 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Muss ich denen jetzt nochmal was schreiben, dass ich NICHT zahlen werde? Oder wo bekomme ich solch einen Musterbrief her, den manche da hinschicken? Und noch mals vielen vielen Dank für Eure nette Hilfe!!! Tut echt gut...


----------



## Teleton (18 September 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Wie oft möchtest Du denen denn schreiben? 
Egal was Du schreibst wirst Du die Gegenseite nicht überzeugen, die wollen Dein Geld und keine Rechtsausführungen (egal wie zutreffend).


----------



## Maexx.sonne (18 September 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Also brauch ich nichts mehr hinschicken, zwecks auf der rechtlich richtigen Seite sein? Nicht dass ich was versäume, weil die über all auf Widerspruchsschreiben der Verbraucherzentrale verweisen!!!
Also eines weiß ich auf jeden Fall jetzt schon: aus dem Mist hab ich echt gelernt und bin künftig viel viel vorsichtiger!!!


----------



## Teleton (18 September 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Lies Dir das durch und mach dann einfach so wie Du Dich am glücklichsten fühlst.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Maexx.sonne (18 September 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

OK also nochmal viele Dank :-p
Versuch jetzt auch einfach cool abzuwarten...


----------



## hamudi (23 September 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

hallo alle miteinander ich bin neu im forum und finde die seite echt toll 
nun zum eigentlichen problem ich bin auch opfer von dem abzockportal online-downloaden aber ich bin durch einen link von kino.to direkt zur anmeldeseite geratten und die haben mir jetzt schon 5 euro mahnkosten zugeschickt und drohn mir jetzt mit einem anwalt ich muss insgesamt 89€ überweisen 
ich hätte sehr gerne tipps 
danke im Voraus!!


----------



## Reducal (23 September 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



hamudi schrieb:


> bin durch einen link von *kino.to* direkt zur anmeldeseite geraten


Die machen Werbung dort, in dem ein Fenster einblendet wird, dass einem auffordert, sich angeblich notwendige Software zu downloaden oder upzudaten.
Zu deinem Problem selbst, schau dir oben die Links mal genauer an, insbesondere die Passage, ob ein wirksamer Vertrag zu Stande kommt, wenn der Nutzer den Preis nicht wahr genommen hat. Gerichte verneinen so was nämlich und deshalb bleibt das ganze Mahndorado letztlich nur ein auf Einschüchterung abzielendes Kasperletheater - das hört, auch ganz von allein wieder auf, da braucht man erfahrungsgemäß nicht mal was dazu zu tun!


----------



## hamudi (23 September 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



Reducal schrieb:


> Die machen Werbung dort, in dem ein Fenster einblendet wird, dass einem auffordert, sich angeblich notwendige Software zu downloaden oder upzudaten.
> Zu deinem Problem selbst, schau dir oben die Links mal genauer an, insbesondere die Passage, ob ein wirksamer Vertrag zu Stande kommt, wenn der Nutzer den Preis nicht wahr genommen hat. Gerichte verneinen so was nämlich und deshalb bleibt das ganze Mahndorado letztlich nur ein auf Einschüchterung abzielendes Kasperletheater - das hört, auch ganz von allein wieder auf, da braucht man erfahrungsgemäß nicht mal was dazu zu tun!


ich danke dir für die schnelle antwort also werde ich einfach keine emails mehr beantworten !!
danke!


----------



## Maexx.sonne (23 September 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Hab gerade auch wieder eine mail von denen bekommen. Die Mahnung!!! :-D Drohen ja sofort mit Mahnbescheid usw. 
Naja sollen sie mal machen...
Und echt danke nochmals an alle, die geholfen haben meine Nerven so schnell wieder zu beruhigen 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## domicilio (25 September 2009)

*Online-Downloaden.de Verarsche?*

Hallo,
ich habe am 30.08 eine E-Mail bekommen.



> Hallo *** ***,
> 
> um den DivX Player 7.0 jetzt herunterzuladen, müssen Sie nur noch Ihren Zugang zu Online-Downloaden.de aktivieren.


In der E-Mail war ein Aktivierungslink für den Online-Downloaden.de Account. Ich habe ihn nie genutzt, die E-Mail aber provisorisch mal abgespeichert. Ein halben Monat später bekam ich die erste Rechnung per E-Mail. 7 Tage später die nächste Zahlungsaufforderung. Hab den Typen versucht mehrmals klar zu machen, dass ich ihren bescheuerten Service nie genutzt habe. Ihre Website nie benutzt habe und es mir scheiss egal ist ob sie vor Gericht gehen.

Was mich nur beunruhigt ist, dass sie meine E-Mail, meinen Namen und "FAST" die richtige Adresse auf der Rechnung haben. Die Hausnummer ist falsch.

Hat sich da jemand einen Jux erlaubt und mich dort angemeldet? Haben die selbst meine Adresse aus irgendeiner Datenbank entnommen und mich dort angemeldet?

Muss ich mir vor irgendwas Sorgen machen? Ich find das echt krass. Egal was ich dem Typen versuche zu erklären ich kriege immer diesselben Schwachsinnigen Antworten. Ich sage ihm 100x dass ich mich NIE NIE NIE dort angemeldet habe und er meint ich sei ein geschätzter Kunde. HAHAHA


Hier mal so ein schönes Beispiel :



> Sehr geehrte/r *** ***,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht an den Kundensupport von Online-Downloaden.de - Ihrem Premium-Downloadportal im Internet.
> 
> ...



Ich bin auf Nachbarschaft24 und auf die Pyjiama Girls reingefallen. Darum melde ich mich sogut wie NIE MEHR im Internet irgendwo an und gebe erst recht nicht meine Adresse oder private E-Mailadresse an. Man Man Man.

Gruß


----------



## webwatcher (27 September 2009)

*AW: Online-Downloaden.de Verarsche?*



domicilio schrieb:


> Egal was ich dem Typen versuche zu erklären ich kriege immer diesselben Schwachsinnigen Antworten.



Diese  Erfahrung mit Betreibern von Nutzlosseiten  gibt es schon länger:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html


----------



## landesdiener (28 September 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Zivilrechtlich ist ein Vertrag eine beiderseitige, übereinstimmende Willenserklärung. Wird diese bestritten, hat derjenige, der behauptet, es liege ein Vertrag vor, dies auch zu beweisen. Die Verantwortlichen von "online- downloaden" dürften damit in Schwierigkeiten kommen, denn der Nachweis eines Vertragsverhältnisses mit log-in- Daten, einer IP- Adresse oder des Vor- u. Familiennamens ist dafür nicht ausreichend.  
Außerdem dürfte strafrechtlich ein Verstoß gg. das Urheberrecht hinzukommen, den das meiste der angebotenen Software wird von den Rechteinhabern kostenlos zur "privaten Nutzung" bereitgestellt. Beispiel:   (ADOBE-Reader. Die Verantwortlichen von "online-downloaden" betreiben das Geschäft aber gewerblich. Die Lizenzinhaber dürften gegen diese Art  der gewerbliche Vermarktung ihrer Produkte erhebliche Einwände haben. 
Mein Rat: Strafanzeige erstatten, einmal wg. Betruges (Abo-Falle), zum anderen wegen Verst. UrhG. Das geht auch online.


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



landesdiener schrieb:


> Das geht auch online.


...und zieht regelmäßig unnötige Nachforschungen beim Anzeigenerstatter nach sich, da online weder dessen Person festgestellt wird noch die erforderlichen Unterlagen für Ermittlungen bereitgestellt werden können ---> also: :dagegen:

Ob das Urheberrecht überhaupt tangiert wird, wäre erst noch zu prüfen. Warum bemühen sich denn die Rechteinhaber nicht aus eigenem Recht intensiver um diese Problematik?


----------



## untergang (29 September 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

hallöchen,
bin neu auf dieser seite und auch reingefallen. Wollte skype runterladen und habe geglaubt alles wäre ok! Dann habe dann recherchiert und sofort widerrufen! Mehrere ellenlange maiks erhalten, dann Mahnung per Post. Habe Musterbrief verschickt und auf Widerruf per mail hingewiesen(Einschreiben mit Rückschein) und dann wieder per mail eine letzte Mahnung erhalten(heute morgen um 5.15 Uhr!!) Was nun einfach abwarten????????


----------



## webwatcher (29 September 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



untergang schrieb:


> und dann wieder per mail eine letzte Mahnung erhalten


So geht es weiter 
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.

PS: Drohmüll sollte durch ein gutes Spamfilter dahin verfrachtet werden, wo er hingehört


----------



## domicilio (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Jetzt nicht nur dass der liebe Herr [ edit]  mich per E-Mail belästigt hat, er hat tatsächlich es geschafft mir eine Rechnung per Post zukommen lassen obwohl die Adresse nicht 100% korrekt war. Das nenne ich Frechheit.

Da ich noch bei meinen Eltern wohne muss ich mich wieder daheim rechtfertigen und meinen Eltern erläutern dass man dagegen nichts machen kann und machen muss.

Zum Kotzen. Nachbarschaft24, Pyjama Girls und jetzt Online-Downloaden.de


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Dann solltest Du aber inzwischen, nachdem Du dreimal reingefallen bist, auch die Lehren daraus gezogen haben, nämlich: aufpassen bei allen Seiten, wo man seine persönlichen Daten eingibt!


----------



## domicilio (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Online-Downloaden.de hab ich auch nie benutzt  Das ist ja das was mich ankotzt. Ich hab es nie benutzt und kriege von denen Rechnungen. Deshalb regt es mich ja so auf. Man lernt aus Fehlern und passt ungeheuerlich auf und dann kommt trotzdem irgendeine scheisse.


----------



## Maexx.sonne (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



landesdiener schrieb:


> Zivilrechtlich ist ein Vertrag eine beiderseitige, übereinstimmende Willenserklärung. Wird diese bestritten, hat derjenige, der behauptet, es liege ein Vertrag vor, dies auch zu beweisen. Die Verantwortlichen von "online- downloaden" dürften damit in Schwierigkeiten kommen, denn der Nachweis eines Vertragsverhältnisses mit log-in- Daten, einer IP- Adresse oder des Vor- u. Familiennamens ist dafür nicht ausreichend.


 
Was ist aber wenn die meine richtige Adresse haben? Hab nämlich heute meine *1. Zahlungserinnerung per Post* an meine Adresse erhalten! Können die dann einem wirklich nix anhaben?


----------



## dvill (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Wir sind keine Propheten. Fakt ist, dass nach über vier Jahren Einschüchterungsfallen mit Millionen Betroffenen nicht ein einziger zahlen musste und auch exakt kein Problem hatte, den Mahndrohmüll still zu entsorgen.


----------



## webwatcher (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



Maexx.sonne schrieb:


> Was ist aber wenn die meine richtige Adresse haben? Hab nämlich heute meine *1. Zahlungserinnerung per Post* an meine Adresse erhalten!


Ob der Mahndrohmüll virtuell als Email oder  oder auf umweltschädlich  auf 
Papier kommt, bestimmt  nur die Art der Entsorgung. Ersteres  im Spamfilter 
letzteres in der grünen oder blauen Wertstofftonne der Umwelt zuliebe


----------



## Maexx.sonne (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Dankeschön :smile:


----------



## webwatcher (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Nur der  Vollständigkeit halber: Sollte der extrem unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten, das ein "gelber" Brief käme, wäre  das auch kein Grund zur Besorgnis.
Es müßte nur fristgerecht reagiert werden. 
>> Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Hauptgewinne im Lotto sind aber erheblich wahrscheinlicher, als so etwas zu Gesicht zu bekommen


----------



## hamudi (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

das ist eine frechheit die haben mir jetzt 2 wochen zeit gegeben sonst sehen sie sich gezwungen das gericht einzuschalten haha echt witzig :wall:


----------



## webwatcher (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Reg dich doch nicht auf, wenn Nachbars Köter kläfft. Was anderes ist das nicht.


----------



## AustrianMats (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Na, erstmal, echt Klasse dass es so eine Seite wie die hier gibt... dass sich wenigstens noch ein paar Leute einsetzen für sowas wie "Fairness" oder "Gerechtigkeit".

So, also mein kleiner Bruder is auch auf diese dämliche Online-Downloaden-Masche reingefallen, tja...  er is natürlich über Google auf die Seite gekommen, da steht die Kostenpflichtigkeit nur ganz rechts oben im Eck.
Also er is erst 13 und naja, hat natürlich in seiner Naivität gleich auch mal die* richtige Adresse *aber - natürlich - das *falsche Geburtsjahr* angegeben.
Blöderweise hab ICH Trottel diesen Affen auch noch geantwortet und sie gebeten, Nachtsicht walten zu lassen, weil er noch nicht volljährig is etc - habens mir heut dann diese schöne Drohmail geschickt.



> Sehr geehrte/r m d,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht an den Kundensupport von Online-Downloaden.de - Ihrem Premium-Downloadportal im Internet.
> 
> ...



Haha die haben mir nicht mal mit meinem vollen Namen geantwortet obwohl ich den sogar unter das Email setzte... tz.
Also, obwohl da jetzt wohl offensichtlich einige Sachen schief gelaufen sind - ist da immer noch nix dran? Kann ich diese erbärmlichen Einschüchterungsversuche einfach in meinem Spam-Folder versauern lassen? Oder etwa doch nicht? 

Also, danke schon mal im Vorraus für die Hilfe.

mfg


----------



## webwatcher (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



AustrianMats schrieb:


> Kann ich diese erbärmlichen Einschüchterungsversuche einfach in meinem Spam-Folder versauern lassen?


Wenn du Nachbars hysterisch kläffenden Köter versucht zu beruhigen, hat das 
denselben Sinn wie sich weiter mit Drohmüllmail   zu beschäftigen.

Zum Amusement:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## AustrianMats (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Okay... kann man sich dann daheim bei mir wohl auf etwas Altpapier einstellen, danke.
Können Mahnbescheide eigentlich auch nach Österreich verschickt werden? (sorry is vielleicht ne dumme Frage aber ich hab nicht so viel Ahnung von Recht ^^')

mfg


----------



## webwatcher (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



AustrianMats schrieb:


> Können Mahnbescheide eigentlich auch nach Österreich verschickt werden?


Deutsche Amtsgerichte sind nur für Deutschland zuständig. Außerdem ist die Frage etwa so hypothetisch, wie die Frage, ob man den Jackpot gewinnt, wenn man  einen Tippzettel abgibt.


----------



## AustrianMats (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Naja, aber was passiert denn dann in Österreich? :crazy:


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Außer Drohmüll nichts. Hör auf die Sorgen zu machen. Es gibt bei weitem wichtigere Dinge, 
z.B nach welcher Seite der Sack Reis des Bauern Lin Chu  in China umfällt


----------



## Wembley (7 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



AustrianMats schrieb:


> Naja, aber was passiert denn dann in Österreich? :crazy:


Ist schon die Wahrscheinlichkeit, in Deutschland einen Mahnbescheid zu kriegen, weit unter dem wahrnehmbaren Bereich, so liegt er in Ö noch weiter drunter.
Mir ist in Ö überhaupt niemand bekannt, der einen bekommen hätte. Und in Ö gibt es (alle Anbieter in den letzten vier Jahren zusammengenommen) auch schon eine Opferzahl, die im sechsstelligen Bereich liegt. Wobei von Opfern kann man ja eigentlich nicht sprechen, bei der guten Ausgangsposition, die diese vermeintlichen Kunden haben.


----------



## Krämer (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Dankeschön für diesen Thread und dass ihr euch die Zeit nehmt, immer verständlich und klar und tröstend und beruhigend die Sachen zu sagen, die ihr wahrscheinlich in anderen Threads schon 1000x gesagt habt. Meine beste Freundin ist auch in dieses Online-Downloaden getappt, und diese Drohmails sind ihr schwer auf den Magen geschlagen. Bis wir auf die Idee kamen zu googeln und hier landeten, war das ganz schön unangenehm. Ihr seid eine große Hilfe!

Nun, da geklärt ist, dass diese Ein-Mann-Scheinfirma einem nichts tun kann, möchte ich aber ihr gerne was tun, z.B.

Anzeige wegen (versuchten?) Betrugs
Mitteilung an die kontoführende Bank, dass deren Kunde ein Trickbetrüger ist, mit Bitte um Löschung seines Kontos
Meldung (an wen?) damit die abmahnen können wegen Wettbewerbsrechtsverstößen.
Meldung an google mit der Bitte, nicht mehr zu listen.

Mir fiel auf, dass ihr das nicht erwähnt. Gibt es einen Grund dafür? Alles sowieso schon automatisch erledigt oder wegen bestimmter Schlupflöcher sinnlos?

Liebe Grüße

Kräm

PS: Besonders schön sind eure treffenden Bilder von Nachbars Köter und der Drohpyramide und das Wort altpapierlieferung. Wenn ihr wüsstet, wie wohltuend das ist nach so viel Beklommenheit.


----------



## webwatcher (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



Krämer schrieb:


> Anzeige wegen (versuchten?) Betrugs


Sinnlos. deutsche Staatsanwälte sehen keinen Betrug ( seit Jahren  wird das versucht)


Krämer schrieb:


> Mitteilung an die kontoführende Bank, dass deren Kunde ein Trickbetrüger ist, mit Bitte um Löschung seines Kontos


Wird immer wieder empfohlen


Krämer schrieb:


> Meldung (an wen?) damit die abmahnen können wegen Wettbewerbsrechtsverstößen.


Ist von den betroffenen Unternehmen die die Freesoftware zur Verfügung stellen
  ab und an halbherzig versucht worden


Krämer schrieb:


> Meldung an google mit der Bitte, nicht mehr zu listen.


Interessiert Google  einen  feuchten Kehricht. Im  Gegenteil Google verdient daran 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html


----------



## Krämer (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Gibt es einen Formbrief für die Bank? Sollte ich das besser anonym machen, um den Mann nicht wieder als Stalker an der Backe zu haben, oder behandeln die Banken das i.d.R. vertraulich?

Seid ihr ein Verein und lebt von Spenden? Dann bitte noch den Link, wo man sich erkenntlich zeigen kann.

... ich bin Internethändler und muss immer höllisch aufpassen, mir nicht durch einen Bagatell-Formfehler eine 1000 Euro teure Abmahnung einzufangen. Ich versteh nicht, dass der Mann, der das betreibt, nicht schon in die Pleite abgemahnt wurde. Scheinbar hat man nach Überschreiten einer bestimmten Dreistigkeitsgrenze Narrenfreiheit?


----------



## untergang (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

hallo Krämer,
du sprichst mir aus der Seele! Hab jedes mal, wenn die sich melden Bauchweh und Herzflattern und dann geh ich auf diese Seite und schon geht`s mir besser: Hab heute morgen mal wieder Drohmüll bekommen und direkt entsorgt!!!! Danke für eure Unterstützung


----------



## webwatcher (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



Krämer schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Formbrief für die Bank?


Gibt es:
Beschwerde bei der Bank des Nutzlosanbieters - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Krämer (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

perrrfekt, danke. Habe jetzt auch an meine Industrie- und Handelskammer geschrieben und um Abmahnung gebeten. Falls ich eine relevante Antwort bekomme, poste ich sie.


----------



## Aeki (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin bereits im Januar 2009 auf opendownload.de reingefallen.

Auf der Suche nach einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm habe ich mich dort registriert, aber keinen Hinweis auf dei Kosten gesehen. Auf einmal bekam ich dann eine Mahnung für eine Rechnung, die ich nicht bekommen hatte. Daraufhin habe ich die Firma angeschrieben und um Klärung gebeten.

Leider habe ich den Fehler bei mir gesehen, da ich die AGB nicht immer richtig lese, so dass ich die Rechnung bezahlt habe. Erst durch einen BEitrag im Fernsehen wurde ich auf das rechtswidrige Verhalten aufmerksam.

Jetzt meine Fragen:
1. Kann ich den Beitrag zurück fordern?
2. Muss ich das 2-Jahres-Abo wirklich kündigen?
3. Sollte eine zweite Rechnung kommen, muss ich diese dann bezahlen, nachdem ich ja auch die erste bezahlt habe?

Es wäre schön, wenn jemand Antworten auf meine Fragen hat.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Aeki


----------



## webwatcher (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



Aeki schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Fragen:
> 1. Kann ich den Beitrag zurück fordern?


Sehr wenig erfolgversprechend


Aeki schrieb:


> 2. Muss ich das 2-Jahres-Abo wirklich kündigen?
> 3. Sollte eine zweite Rechnung kommen, muss ich diese dann bezahlen, nachdem ich ja auch die erste bezahlt habe?


>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Marvin (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Also ich habe das gleiche Problem wie Max!
Ich wollte meine ich noch zu wiisen nur GOOGLE EARTH habn und denn bin ich auch auf ONLINE DOWNLOADEN.de geraten und mich auch angemeldet und mir nix schlimmes bei gedacht!
ich bin auch noch minderjährig und habe auch kurz nach der anmeldung eine E-Mail bekommen das ich 84€ bezahlen solle.
habe mir nix bei gedacht und die E-Mail erstmal ruhen lassen,
bis ich gestern eine Marhnung bekamm das ich in wenigen tagen 86,50€ überweisen solle!
jetzt möchte ich wissen ob ich die angeforderte summe bezahlen soll, oder ob es nich muss??
außerdem möchte ich wissen wie ich mich gegen diese E-Mails weren kann?


----------



## fluffy (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

hallo
es ist schrecklich aber auch ich muss euch was fragen. mir is das alles vor einem jahr passiert, habe mich bei open-download angemeldet und die rechnungen per email bekommen. habe diese aber alle gelöscht und erst bei der mahnung vom anwalt angst bekommen und dann auch bezahlt....leider, wo ich das alles jetzt gelesen habe.
nun ist ein jahr rum und ich habe die zweite rechung bekommen. nun weiß ich ja, dass alles Betrug ist. und das auch obwohl ich schon bezahlt habe, ich den vertrag so nicht wirksam gemacht habe. wie soll ich mich denn jetzt verhalten? so wie ich es schon letztes jahr hätte tun sollen und einfach nicht reagieren?
in der rechnung steht auch, das der vertrag gültig ist und das ein gericht dise schonmal bestätigt hat. 
zitat: "Die Rechnung für das erste Vertragsjahr wurde von Ihnen beglichen. Die Forderung ist somit anerkannt und daher fällig.
Das Amtsgericht Düsseldorf hat dies in einem Fall (Zeitschrift "Neue Juristische Wochenschrift", Rechtssprechungsreport
1998 ) entschieden." 
ich schätze, dass ist auch nur eine drohung und es steht ja auch nicht drin, wie das gericht entschieden hat.
also einfach nichts tun?
liebe grüße fluffy


----------



## Marvin (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Hallo Fluffy,

ich glaube da du letztes jahr schon Gezahlt hast habn die ja diene kontonummer und cih glaube die würden sich das geld auch so holen!
ich würde an deiner stelle zu deiner gehn  und dein Konto sperren lassen für diese leute!
 du musst auf deinem Kontoauszug gucken oder uin der E-Mail und dei konto nummer von denen sperren lassen!

Lg Marvin


----------



## webwatcher (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



fluffy schrieb:


> in der rechnung steht auch, das der vertrag gültig ist und das ein gericht dise schonmal bestätigt hat.
> zitat: "Die Rechnung für das erste Vertragsjahr wurde von Ihnen beglichen. Die Forderung ist somit anerkannt und daher fällig.


Quatsch mit Sauce >> 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## fluffy (4 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

sooo...hab jetzt die erste mahnung bekommen, meint ihr denn ich soll genauso wie alle, die nich beim ersten mal bezahlt haben, einfach nichts machen, also nicht drauf reagieren, obwohl ich schonmal bezahlt habe?...mir is so komisch dabei.


----------



## dvill (4 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten. Muss aber jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## gm000000 (5 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

*Ich brauche hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

mir ist das gleiche mit online downloaden passiert. die haben ja meine ip: addresse..... was ´kann ich denn jetzt machen??ß es steht nur mein vorname und der anfangstbuchstabe meines nachnames in der registrierung, addresse hab ich nicht angegeben. jetzt haben die mir sogar eine mahnmail gesendet! bitte um rat was soll ich jetzt machen... ignorieren oder??


----------



## bernhard (5 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Vorschlag: Wenn die die IP schon haben, sollen sie die doch behalten.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

IP-Adressen nutzen den Abzockern nichts (entgegen der markigen Sprüche). Die können die sich über den Lokus nageln. Die Logdaten gibt's von den Providern nur auf richterlichen Beschluss, und den wiederum gibt es nicht für Nutzlosabzocker. Jedenfalls bisher in 4 Jahren nicht, und das wird auch so bleiben.

Wer den Ball flachhält und auf den Schwachsinn nicht reagiert, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.


----------



## webwatcher (5 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



gm000000 schrieb:


> *Idie haben ja meine ip: addresse..... was ´kann ich denn jetzt machen??ß*


*

Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: Dichtung und Wahrheit*


----------



## gm000000 (5 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

woooooow danke leute!!! und ich machte mir noch die mühe mich bei den online-d zu rechtfertigen!!!

ich hab echt ne fiebeblase bekommen vor lauter sorge!!! hehe danke das es dieses forum gibt und danke das es euch gibt!!!

:-p


----------



## Marvin (6 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Hallo Fluffy,

Ich würde einfach nich Zahlen an deiner stelle sondern einfach die e-mails ignorieren und so weiter lebn wie immer!
ich meine du musst es selber wissen aber das is meine meinung!
naja denn noch viel glück,

LG Marvin


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Ist halt wie bei allen Nutzlosbranchlern:

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten bzw. für sinnvollere Dinge ausgeben!


----------



## dvill (8 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Werbedrücker oder mehr?

Die Denic-Daten (bei Denic aufrufen) von hier-laden.de führen nach Hamburg. Google kassiert für "directx" bei Adwords.


----------



## dvill (8 November 2009)

Rechnungen online zum Selbsterschrecken?

http://online-downloaden.de:81/img/reechnung-grafik.jpg

Liegt unter http://online-downloaden.de:81/img/

Das können die Programmdateien zum Download sein:

http://online-downloaden.de:81/download/files/Online-downloadenAPPS/

Ob die jeweils eine Lizenz zur Weiterverbreitung haben?


----------



## Antiscammer (8 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Normalerweise müsste es da bei den meisten Anbietern ein Problem mit den Lizenzbestimmungen geben, wenn für den Download in einem kommerziellen Projekt Geld verlangt wird.


----------



## dvill (8 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*


```
Index of /download/files/Online-downloadenAPPS
	Name	Last modified	Size	Description
	Parent Directory	 	-
 	3dmark06_v110_0906a.zip	21-Aug-2009 23:06 	583M
 	3dpoolbillard.exe	21-Aug-2009 18:15 	14M
 	7z465.exe	20-Sep-2009 18:53 	918K
 	AVSMediaPlayer.exe	21-Aug-2009 19:00 	19M
 	Ad-AwareAE805.exe	21-Aug-2009 18:35 	36M
 	Ad-AwareAE807.exe	20-Sep-2009 19:22 	58M
 	AdbeRdr910_de_DE.exe	21-Aug-2009 18:50 	27M
 	AdbeRdr920_de_DE.exe	16-Oct-2009 12:13 	27M
 	Anno1404_Patch_1.1.exe	08-Oct-2009 03:52 	168M
 	BattleForgeInstall.exe	21-Aug-2009 19:25 	42M
 	BearShareV8.exe	21-Aug-2009 19:30 	11M
 	ChromeSetup3.exe	20-Sep-2009 19:56 	557K
 	CloudAntivirus-Beta3-0.08.83-Preview.exe	08-Oct-2009 02:54 	20M
 	CoD4MW-1.6-1.7-PatchSetup.zip	08-Oct-2009 02:42 	37M
 	DeepBurner1.exe	21-Aug-2009 19:31 	2.7M
 	DivXInstaller.exe	21-Aug-2009 19:40 	20M
 	ElsterFormular2008-Setup.exe	21-Aug-2009 20:10 	57M
 	Eraser-5.8.7_setup.exe	21-Aug-2009 20:16 	9.3M
 	FLV_Player.zip	21-Aug-2009 23:12 	29K
 	FiestaOnlineSetup.exe	21-Sep-2009 00:58 	611M
 	FileZilla_3.2.5_win32-setup.exe	21-Aug-2009 23:08 	3.8M
 	FileZilla_3.2.7.1_win32-setup.exe	20-Sep-2009 20:54 	3.9M
 	FirefoxSetup3.5.exe	21-Aug-2009 23:12 	7.6M
 	Firefox Setup 3.6 Beta 1.exe	02-Nov-2009 22:35 	8.0M
 	Firefox_Setup_3.5.3de.exe	20-Sep-2009 20:59 	7.5M
 	FotoTagger2_13.exe	21-Aug-2009 23:14 	3.2M
 	FreePDFXP3.26.EXE	21-Aug-2009 23:16 	1.5M
 	FreeYouTubeToMp3Converter61.exe	20-Sep-2009 21:04 	7.3M
 	GTA2INSTALLER.ZIP	08-Oct-2009 03:52 	50M
 	GamersFirst_LIVE!_Setup_7722.exe	21-Aug-2009 23:17 	1.9M
 	Google Updater.exe	21-Aug-2009 23:18 	1.0M
 	Google_Updater51.exe	20-Sep-2009 21:15 	1.2M
 	Grafiksammlung.zip	22-Aug-2009 00:41 	163M
 	HJTInstall.exe	22-Aug-2009 00:45 	793K
 	Haushaltsbuch.zip	22-Aug-2009 00:45 	5.3M
 	IE8-WindowsXP-x86-DEU.exe	22-Aug-2009 00:55 	16M
 	Install_AIM.exe	08-Oct-2009 14:02 	7.7M
 	Install_Messenger.exe	20-Sep-2009 21:31 	17M
 	JDownloader_0.6.193.zip	22-Aug-2009 01:03 	14M
 	JDownloader_0.8234.zip	20-Sep-2009 22:38 	25M
 	K-LiteCodecPack510Mega.exe	20-Sep-2009 22:58 	20M
 	KBsetup.exe	22-Aug-2009 01:06 	5.3M
 	KeePass-1.16-Setup.exe	22-Aug-2009 01:07 	1.5M
 	KeePass-2.09.zip	20-Sep-2009 22:59 	1.7M
 	LcInstallGER_090529.exe	22-Aug-2009 03:00 	376M
 	LimeWireWin.exe	22-Aug-2009 01:30 	6.0M
 	LimeWireWin5213.exe	20-Sep-2009 23:09 	18M
 	MCAFEEstinger1001546.exe	22-Aug-2009 01:32 	3.4M
 	MM26_GER.msi	20-Sep-2009 23:29 	7.0M
 	Miro252_Installer.exe	20-Sep-2009 23:26 	29M
 	Miro_Installer.exe	22-Aug-2009 01:38 	9.3M
 	MoorhuhnJuwelDerFinsternis.exe	17-Aug-2009 19:00 	26M
 	MoorhuhnRemake.exe	17-Aug-2009 19:07 	12M
 	MsgPlusLive-481.exe	17-Aug-2009 19:15 	4.9M
 	Nero-9.4.13.2d_trial.exe	21-Sep-2009 02:55 	382M
 	Nero_BackItUpAndBurn-1.0.5_trial.exe	17-Aug-2009 20:07 	64M
 	No23Recorder.exe	17-Aug-2009 20:10 	2.0M
 	OOo_3.1.0_Win32Intel_install_de.exe	17-Aug-2009 20:16 	0
 	OOo_3.1.1_Win32Intel_install_wJRE_de.exe	21-Sep-2009 02:17 	157M
 	Opera_964_int_Setup.exe	17-Aug-2009 20:16 	0
 	Opera_1000_int_Setup.exe	21-Sep-2009 08:30 	8.7M
 	Opera_1010_int_b1_Setup.exe	16-Oct-2009 11:55 	10M
 	OrbitDownloaderSetup.exe	17-Aug-2009 20:16 	0
 	Paint.NET.3.36.zip	17-Aug-2009 20:17 	1.5M
 	PhotoScapeSetup_V3.3.exe	17-Aug-2009 20:25 	14M
 	PhotoScapeSetup_V3.4.exe	21-Sep-2009 02:30 	15M
 	PowerDVD9.1501D_Trial__DVD081031-03.exe	21-Sep-2009 03:21 	92M
 	PowerDVD9_Trial+BD_with+Dolby_.1719_DVD090514-08.exe	17-Aug-2009 21:39 	128M
 	PowerPointViewer.exe	17-Aug-2009 21:54 	26M
 	QuickTimeInstaller.exe	21-Sep-2009 03:15 	31M
 	Radiotracker.exe	17-Aug-2009 22:09 	3.0M
 	RealPlayer11GOLD_de.exe	17-Aug-2009 22:10 	466K
 	RealPlayerSPGold_de.exe	21-Sep-2009 03:16 	523K
 	RegnumOnlineInstall_German.exe	21-Sep-2009 07:41 	474M
 	Risk_install_1.0.9.8.exe	18-Aug-2009 08:41 	6.1M
 	SUPERsetup.exe	18-Aug-2009 09:59 	30M
 	SUPERsetup_36.exe	21-Sep-2009 08:09 	27M
 	Schriftarten.zip	18-Aug-2009 08:42 	2.1M
 	SetupCloneDVD2922Slysoft.exe	18-Aug-2009 08:45 	5.0M
 	SetupICE_x86_1.2.msi	18-Aug-2009 08:46 	2.9M
 	Setup_ClearProg_1.6.0_Final.exe	18-Aug-2009 08:46 	463K
 	Setup_FreeConverter.exe	18-Aug-2009 08:50 	6.4M
 	Setup_FreeFlvConverter664.exe	21-Sep-2009 04:00 	6.0M
 	Seven_Remix_XP_2_1_by_Niwradsoft.zip	18-Aug-2009 08:53 	15M
 	Seven_Remix_XP_2_3_by_Niwradsoft.zip	21-Sep-2009 04:33 	27M
 	ShareazaV6.exe	18-Aug-2009 08:53 	5.6M
 	ShotOnlineClient_Ger0423.exe	18-Aug-2009 13:29 	509M
 	ShotOnlineClient_Ger0813.exe	21-Sep-2009 08:56 	561M
 	SkypeSetupFull.exe	18-Aug-2009 09:06 	20M
 	SopCast-3.2.4__1_.zip	21-Sep-2009 07:44 	5.2M
 	SopCast.zip	18-Aug-2009 09:08 	3.0M
 	StudioLine_PB3_DL.exe	18-Aug-2009 09:41 	306K
 	SweetHome3D-2.0-windows.exe	18-Aug-2009 10:15 	28M
 	TU2009TrialDE.exe	18-Aug-2009 13:57 	17M
 	TaskCoach-0.73.1-win32.exe	18-Aug-2009 10:19 	8.2M
 	TaskCoach-0.74.1-win32.exe	18-Sep-2009 19:07 	8.7M
 	TeamViewer6597_Setup_de.exe	18-Sep-2009 19:04 	1.9M
 	TeamViewer_Setup.exe	18-Aug-2009 10:21 	1.9M
 	Thumbs.db	18-Aug-2009 10:21 	5.0K
 	Thunderbird_Setup_2.0.0.22.exe	18-Aug-2009 10:25 	6.3M
 	Thunderbird_Setup_2.0.0.23_DE.exe	18-Sep-2009 19:04 	6.4M
 	TmNationsForever_Setup.exe	18-Aug-2009 14:54 	504M
 	TrueCrypt_Setup_6.2a.exe	18-Aug-2009 13:43 	3.0M
 	VeohVideoCompass112Setup_eng.exe	18-Aug-2009 14:05 	9.7M
 	VeohVideoCompass113Setup_eng.exe	18-Sep-2009 19:01 	9.7M
 	VirtualDub-1.8.8.zip	18-Aug-2009 14:11 	1.3M
 	VirtualDub-1.9.5.zip	18-Sep-2009 18:54 	1.6M
 	VirtualPC2007Sp1.exe	18-Aug-2009 14:29 	32M
 	VistaCodecs_v529.exe	18-Aug-2009 14:39 	18M
 	VistaCodecs_v542.exe	18-Sep-2009 18:56 	20M
 	VistaMizer_3.3.0.0.exe	18-Aug-2009 14:49 	19M
 	Volvo_TheGame_1.0_Setup.exe	18-Aug-2009 17:32 	391M
 	Vuze_4.2.0.8_windows.exe	18-Sep-2009 18:46 	10M
 	WinCalcPRO5.0-ZIP.exe	16-Sep-2009 16:45 	2.6M
 	WinRedistibutalbe4-5.exe	18-Aug-2009 15:14 	3.2M
 	Windows6.0-KB948465-X86.exe	16-Sep-2009 18:41 	348M
 	Windows_Se7en_Pack_1_by_Frnak.zip	18-Aug-2009 15:11 	1.4M
 	YouTubeToMp3Converter.exe	18-Aug-2009 15:34 	5.7M
 	ZASPSetup_80_400_020_en.exe	18-Aug-2009 16:22 	89M
 	Zattoo-3.3.4beta.exe	18-Aug-2009 16:33 	17M
 	Zattoo-3.3.4betaVista.exe	18-Aug-2009 16:35 	4.1M
 	anno1404_demo_germany_2009_06_10_16_27.zip	17-Aug-2009 16:13 	40M
 	anpfiff10.exe	07-Oct-2009 23:48 	37M
 	ashampoo_burning_studio_7_732_sm.exe	17-Aug-2009 16:08 	29M
 	ashampoo_burning_studio_9_9.12_sm.exe	20-Sep-2009 19:25 	57M
 	audacity-win-1.2.6.exe	17-Aug-2009 16:10 	2.1M
 	audacity-win-unicode-1.3.9.exe	20-Sep-2009 19:26 	7.9M
 	avast-etupger.exe	17-Aug-2009 16:21 	19M
 	avg_avwt.exe	17-Aug-2009 16:47 	67M
 	avg_avwt_stf_g7_85_276a1438.exe	20-Sep-2009 19:56 	64M
 	avira_antivir_personal408_de.exe	20-Sep-2009 19:43 	33M
 	avira_antivir_personal_de.exe	17-Aug-2009 16:36 	29M
 	azurus_Installer.exe	17-Aug-2009 16:42 	10M
 	brainworkshop-4.4-win32-setup.exe	20-Sep-2009 19:51 	12M
 	brainworkshop-4.4.exe	17-Aug-2009 16:48 	12M
 	camtasiade.msi	17-Aug-2009 17:07 	42M
 	cc_alktest_v1.zip	16-Sep-2009 16:55 	759K
 	ccsetup220_slim.exe	17-Aug-2009 16:49 	1.0M
 	ccsetup223.exe	20-Sep-2009 19:53 	3.1M
 	ccsetup224.exe	29-Sep-2009 03:14 	3.2M
 	cdburnerxp_setup_4.2.4.1351.exe	17-Aug-2009 16:51 	3.1M
 	cdbxp_setup_4.2.5.1541.exe	20-Sep-2009 19:55 	3.1M
 	cdex_151.exe	17-Aug-2009 16:53 	1.9M
 	chrome33_installer.exe	17-Aug-2009 16:58 	9.1M
 	clickster16342.exe	17-Aug-2009 17:01 	5.8M
 	clipinc-fx-12-53034.exe	17-Aug-2009 17:05 	8.1M
 	dfsetup111.exe	17-Aug-2009 17:06 	854K
 	dfsetup113.exe	20-Sep-2009 19:57 	870K
 	directx_aug2009_redist.exe	20-Sep-2009 20:51 	103M
 	directx_mar2009_redist.exe	17-Aug-2009 17:53 	92M
 	disk-defrag-setup.exe	17-Aug-2009 17:09 	1.8M
 	disk-defrag2125-setup.exe	20-Sep-2009 19:58 	1.9M
 	dvdshrink.3.2.exe	17-Aug-2009 17:10 	1.2M
 	eMulePlus-1.2e.Installer.exe	20-Sep-2009 20:00 	2.6M
 	eac-0.99pb5.exe	17-Aug-2009 17:11 	2.5M
 	emule049c.exe	17-Aug-2009 17:14 	4.6M
 	flash_player.exe	17-Aug-2009 17:16 	1.8M
 	gehalt.exe	16-Sep-2009 16:54 	9.2M
 	ghostscript-8.64.tar.gz	17-Aug-2009 17:25 	19M
 	gimp-2.6.6-i686-setup.exe	17-Aug-2009 17:34 	15M
 	gimp-2.6.7-i686-setup.exe	20-Sep-2009 21:14 	16M
 	gmx37_multimessenger.exe	17-Aug-2009 17:43 	16M
 	greatmahjong.exe	17-Aug-2009 17:51 	15M
 	gs870w32.exe	20-Sep-2009 21:22 	12M
 	iTunesSetup.exe	20-Sep-2009 22:23 	89M
 	icq65.exe	17-Aug-2009 17:58 	16M
 	icytower14_install.exe	17-Aug-2009 17:57 	5.3M
 	index.ods	17-Aug-2009 17:57 	12K
 	installspeedfan439.exe	20-Sep-2009 21:32 	1.8M
 	isobuster.exe	17-Aug-2009 17:59 	4.5M
 	isobuster255_all_lang.exe	20-Sep-2009 21:35 	4.4M
 	iview423_setup.exe	17-Aug-2009 18:01 	1.3M
 	iview425_setup.exe	20-Sep-2009 22:24 	1.3M
 	jre-6u13-windows-i586-p-iftw.exe	17-Aug-2009 18:01 	593K
 	jre-6u13-windows-i586-p-s.exe	17-Aug-2009 18:10 	16M
 	jre-6u16-windows-i586.exe	20-Sep-2009 22:46 	16M
 	kav9.0.0.463en.exe	08-Oct-2009 03:26 	55M
 	klcodec485s.exe	17-Aug-2009 18:11 	2.0M
 	lame-398-2.tar.gz	17-Aug-2009 18:12 	1.3M
 	lame3.99.a1.zip	20-Sep-2009 23:00 	597K
 	levelr.exe	18-Aug-2009 00:28 	722M
 	mapandguide.exe	17-Aug-2009 18:46 	19M
 	mp3DC211.exe	17-Aug-2009 19:07 	208K
 	mp3tagv243setup.exe	17-Aug-2009 19:08 	1.8M
 	mp3tagv244setup.exe	20-Sep-2009 23:31 	2.0M
 	mplayerc_homecinema_x86_v1.2.908.0.zip	17-Aug-2009 19:12 	6.6M
 	msgr9de.exe	07-Oct-2009 23:41 	430K
 	nero-8.3.13.0_lite.exe	17-Aug-2009 19:33 	32M
 	netframework3.5.exe	17-Aug-2009 20:09 	2.7M
 	onlinetv5setup.exe	17-Aug-2009 20:16 	8.8M
 	otv512setup.exe	21-Sep-2009 02:22 	9.7M
 	picasa3-setup.exe	17-Aug-2009 20:30 	9.6M
 	picasa3-setup7143.exe	21-Sep-2009 02:36 	9.6M
 	picasa35-setup.exe	02-Oct-2009 17:05 	9.0M
 	qip8092.exe	17-Aug-2009 21:55 	2.1M
 	qipinfium9030.exe	21-Sep-2009 02:59 	5.0M
 	san2009-15124.exe	21-Sep-2009 03:32 	21M
 	sandra1599.exe	18-Aug-2009 08:42 	8.2M
 	setup45dt.msi	18-Aug-2009 08:46 	7.5M
 	setup_base_1_5.exe	21-Sep-2009 03:57 	25M
 	setup_lokalisten.exe	30-Sep-2009 14:44 	516K
 	setupger1351.exe	21-Sep-2009 04:19 	36M
 	speedfan438.exe	18-Aug-2009 09:09 	1.8M
 	spybotsd162.exe	21-Sep-2009 07:52 	16M
 	stellarium-0.10.2.exe	18-Aug-2009 09:41 	41M
 	stinger1001624.exe	21-Sep-2009 07:54 	3.9M
 	studivz23.zip	30-Sep-2009 13:15 	650K
 	torpark-2.4.1-ff3.exe	18-Aug-2009 13:35 	11M
 	trillian-v3.1.12.0.exe	18-Sep-2009 19:13 	8.7M
 	ts2_client_rc2_2032.exe	18-Aug-2009 13:48 	5.6M
 	tvbrowser-2.7.3.exe	18-Aug-2009 13:59 	2.6M
 	tvbrowser-2.7.4.exe	18-Sep-2009 19:02 	2.6M
 	utorrent.exe	18-Aug-2009 13:59 	268K
 	utorrent184.exe	18-Sep-2009 19:01 	282K
 	videora-ipod-405.exe	18-Aug-2009 14:10 	7.1M
 	videora-ipod-500-setup.exe	18-Sep-2009 19:00 	10M
 	vlc-0.9.9-win32.exe	18-Aug-2009 14:57 	16M
 	vlc-1.0.1-win32.exe	18-Sep-2009 18:52 	17M
 	wahlomat-download.zip	05-Sep-2009 19:50 	712K
 	wimpy_flv_player_pc3.zip	18-Sep-2009 18:41 	2.6M
 	winamp5552_full_emusic-7plus_en-us.exe	18-Aug-2009 15:03 	9.5M
 	windows_movie_maker_windows_xp_2_1.exe	18-Aug-2009 15:10 	12M
 	winmessenger-setup-custom.exe	18-Aug-2009 15:12 	1.1M
 	winzip40g.exe	18-Aug-2009 15:16 	2.8M
 	wlsetup-custom.exe	30-Sep-2009 00:22 	1.1M
 	wmp11-windowsxp-x86-DE-DE.exe	18-Aug-2009 15:29 	25M
 	wrar380d.exe	18-Aug-2009 15:30 	1.4M
 	wrar390d.exe	18-Sep-2009 18:39 	1.4M
 	wz121gev.exe	21-Sep-2009 08:15 	9.5M
 	xp-AntiSpy_setup-deutsch.exe	18-Aug-2009 15:30 	440K
 	ymsgr1000_542_us.exe	08-Oct-2009 00:12 	16M
 	zattoo334.zip	21-Sep-2009 08:25 	20M
Apache/2.2.9 (Debian) PHP/5.2.6-1+lenny3 with Suhosin-Patch Server at online-downloaden.de Port 81
```
Zur Dokumentation halten wir das mal fest.


----------



## bernhard (8 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*


```
Windows6.0-KB948465-X86.exe	16-Sep-2009 18:41 	348M
```
Der Umfang von 348 MB würde zu einem Servicepack von Vista passen. MS wird nicht erfreut sein.


----------



## webwatcher (8 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



bernhard schrieb:


> ```
> Windows6.0-KB948465-X86.exe	16-Sep-2009 18:41 	348M
> ```
> Der Umfang von 348 MB würde zu einem Servicepack von Vista passen.


tut es 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...d5-f907-4406-9012-a5c3199ea2b3&displaylang=en


> Windows Server 2008 Service Pack 2 and Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Five Language Standalone (KB948465)
> File Name:	Windows6.0-KB948465-X86.exe
> Download Size:	348.3 MB


----------



## bernhard (8 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Zeitschriften dürfen dieses Servicepack per Heft-DVD nicht verbreiten, weil zuvor die Lizenzüberprüfung stattfinden soll. Ob das durch Lösegeldzahlung an Trittbrettfahrer zu ersetzen ist?


----------



## Antiscammer (8 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



bernhard schrieb:


> Zeitschriften dürfen dieses Servicepack per Heft-DVD nicht verbreiten, weil zuvor die Lizenzüberprüfung stattfinden soll. Ob das durch Lösegeldzahlung an Trittbrettfahrer zu ersetzen ist?


Man könnte ja Microsoft fragen, was sie davon halten.


----------



## Maritahudak (8 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



Maexx.sonne schrieb:


> Hallo bitte helft mir!!!! Mir ist gerade das allergleiche passiert wie Max auch bei online-downloaden.de und habe auch gerade die Aufforderung zur Zahlung von 84,- Euro erhalten. Habe eigentlich nach skype gesucht und bin dadurch irgendwie auf diese Seite gelangt. Bitte helft mir!!! Habe außerdem bei der Verbraucherzentrale einen Musterbrief gefunden. Soll ich diesen auch da hinschicken? Bin gerade total durcheinander!!! Hab mir doch erst nichts dabei gedacht erst als ich diese Zahlungsaufforderung jetzt erhalten habe, macht mir das schon angst!!!


 

Hallo
Ich sitze auch hier und habe die gleichen Probleme.
Ein Brief nach dem anderen kommt mit der einer Mahnung
Ich habe alles zusammen geheftet u. warte weiter. Nach dem ich hier gelesen habe man soll nicht bezahlen auf keinenfall so bin ich auch beruhigter.


----------



## Maexx.sonne (10 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Hallo an alle mit diesem "nervraubenden" Problem, 

bleibt echt ruhig und NICHT zahlen!!! Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung! Hab den Mist auch mitgemacht! Nach etlichen Mails kam eine Mahnung per Post. Klar ist sowas unangenehm, aber das wars auch schon. Der Brief ist jetzt ca. 7 Wochen her und hab seither nichts mehr gehört von denen, weder per mail noch per Post! 
Also seit tapfer und haltet durch!!! 

Liebe Grüße, Eure Maexx


----------



## stetienne (16 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

bin auch auf den trick weitergeleitet durch online downloaden rein gefallen. meine emailadresse hahen die, nach der rechnung kam jetzt das schreiben dass meine daten nicht korrekt seien ich soll per postbrief alles korrigieren.

was wenn ich das email account lösche? hat der spuk sich dann oder nicht? 
meine daten haben die eh nicht
mfg


----------



## bernhard (16 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



stetienne schrieb:


> ... ich soll per postbrief alles korrigieren.


Natürlich. Und den Hund vom Geschäftsführer Gassi führen und samstags den Ferrari waschen ...


----------



## webwatcher (16 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



stetienne schrieb:


> was wenn ich das email account lösche? hat der spuk sich dann oder nicht?


Wozu? Ein Spamfilter ( den jeder haben sollte) richtig eingestellt,  erfüllt den gewünschten Zweck, Müll fernzuhalten.


----------



## stetienne (16 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

danke für die antworten

ich hab jetzt viel gelesen im internet, bin so langsam auch geruhigt. sollte ich spam filter einschalten oder email account wechsel, was wenn dann ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid käme? 
haben die überhaupt das recht diesen per mail zu versenden?
gelten ihre ansprüche deutshcland oder europaweit?


----------



## webwatcher (16 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



stetienne schrieb:


> was wenn dann ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid käme?
> haben die überhaupt das recht diesen per mail zu versenden?


Mahnbescheide gibt es nur per schriftlicher Post 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
Wenn der* extrem* unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten  würde, wäre es nur die Mühe zum Briefkasten mit dem Widerspruch zu gehen  ( vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist erheblich wahrscheinlicher)  
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Antiscammer (16 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



stetienne schrieb:


> sollte ich spam filter einschalten



Gute Idee. Man kann eine spezielle Filterregel anlegen.



stetienne schrieb:


> oder email account wechsel



Ist nicht unbedingt nötig.



stetienne schrieb:


> was wenn dann ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid käme?



Das ist so selten wie ein Jackpot-Gewinn in der Lotterie.

Selbst, wenn: da kann man widersprechen. 	Pas de souci !



stetienne schrieb:


> haben die überhaupt das recht diesen per mail zu versenden?



Nicht verwechseln: ein Brief von einem Inkassobüro oder Anwalt ist nicht dasselbe wie ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht.

Der Mahnbescheid kommt nur vom Gericht (niemals per e-mail). Inkassobüros oder Anwälte sind dagegen für normale Mahnungen nicht an eine Form gebunden. Das kann ein Brief sein, meinetwegen auf parfümiertem Toilettenpapier, das kann eine e-Mail sein, das kann ein Fax sein.

Fakt ist aber: vor Gericht hat die Forderung keine Chance. Also sind die Mahnungen egal.



stetienne schrieb:


> gelten ihre ansprüche deutshcland oder europaweit?



Es gilt bei Verträgen für "Dienstleistungen", die (angeblich oder tatsächlich) im Internet geschlossen wurden, das Recht im Land des Kunden. Das ist überall in Europa einheitlich.

Ist der Kunde in Frankreich, gilt französisches Recht, auch wenn der Unternehmer in Deutschland sitzt. Der kann Dich nicht nach deutschem Recht verklagen.


----------



## stetienne (16 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

@alle vorredner, danke mein tag wird jetzt viel gemütlicher werden. 

@webwatcher: 
Zum Amusement:
Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test
Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.     				__________________
das hat mir gerade as leben versüst


dann wird jetzt mal der spamfilter aktualiseirt, sollte das nicht reichen, ggbenfalls den namen der emailadresse gewechselt, dafür gibt es ja alias adressen

und die warscheinlichkeit dass die mich anschreiben und briefe nach östereeich luxemburg oder belgien schicken ist kaum ernst zu nehmen

mfg


----------



## Antiscammer (16 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Es kann schon sein, dass Mahnbriefe auch ins Ausland verschickt werden. 
Aber gerichtliche Mahnbescheide: nie, soweit wir wissen.


----------



## Schokocrossi (16 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Na toll. Mir ist das gleiche passiert wie Max. Allerdings war ich so bloed und habe (da ist im Stress war und den download noch schnell vor einem Termin machen wollte), meine richtige Adresse angeben. Okay Okay, ich weiss. Sollte man nie machen. Bloss habe ich einfach in dem Moment nicht nachgedacht und nun haben die meine richtigen Daten. Mir waren die anderen schon etwas aelteren Beitraege schon eine grosse Hilfe und fuer die Zukunft weiss ich jetzt Bescheid. Leider weiss ich nicht was ich jetzt machen soll. Per email kam vor ein paar Stunden eine Aufforderung ich solle zahlen. Was mache ich jetzt? Die kennen doch nun meine echten Kontaktdaten?
Vielen Dank im Voraus fuer die Hilfe! Noch einen schoenen Abend!!


----------



## Captain Picard (16 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



Schokocrossi schrieb:


> Was mache ich jetzt? Die kennen doch nun meine echten Kontaktdaten?


Für den zu erwartenden  Mahndrohmüll im Papierform empfiehlt sich die Entsorgung 
in den grünen bzw blauen Wertstofftonnen.


----------



## stetienne (17 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

die jungs waren gestern sehr fleissig, gleich 2 mail auf einmal. 


			
				Mahndrohmüll schrieb:
			
		

> "vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht an den Kundensupport von Online-Downloaden.de - Ihrem Premium-Downloadportal im Internet.
> 
> Leider muss ich Ihre Einwendung zurückweisen. Sie sind in unserer Kundendatenbank unter Angabe Ihrer zum Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung gültigen IP- und Email-Adresse verzeichnet.
> Unter Zuhilfenahme der von Ihnen bei der Anmeldung angegebenen Adressen wurde Ihnen außerdem ein Aktivierungslink zur Aktivierung des bestellten Zuganges zu unserem Downloadservice online-downloaden.de per Email zugesandt.
> ...


die behaupten doch jetzt nicht im ernst dass es einen Aktivierungslink gab. Schwachsinn. das einzige was es auf deren Seite gibt ist eine Rechnung nach 3 Wochen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Ein neuer Akt in der Komödie "Wie ein Nutzloser wieder mal versucht, Weihnachtsgeld einzutreiben" :-D

Das betreffende Urteil steht in keinerlei Zusammenhang mit der Nutzlosbranche. 

Denn die "Nutzlosen" (Abofallensteller/Probeneintragungsdienste/Lebenserwartungstests etc.) gabs zu dieser Zeit noch nicht, sondern erst seit ca. 2005


----------



## Captain Picard (17 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Auf der  Seite  um die  es im Urteil geht, stand  nichts  von kostenlos und um versteckte 
Abofallen ging es auch nicht.

Demnächst kommen sie mit Urteilen aus Zeiten, bevor es überhaupt Internet gab.

Im übrigen müssen die Nutzlosen nachweisen, dass es klar ersichtliche Hinweise auf die 
Kostenpflichtigkeit gab.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Die klare Erkennbarkeit der Kostenpflichtigkeit  ist mittlerweile  von mehreren Gerichten 
 in jüngeren Urteilen bestätigt worden.


----------



## Antiscammer (17 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Das war noch nicht einmal ein Urteil des Landgerichts Hamburg, sondern es kam vom Hanseatischen Oberlandesgericht.
Links & Law - Hanseatisches Oberlandesgericht Hamburg - 5 U 48/03

In dem Urteil ging es nicht um eine Abzockfalle mit verstecktem Preishinweis. 

Auch zeigt sich beim Lesen des Urteilstextes, dass es genau das Gegenteil von dem aussagt, was die Abzocker behaupten. Die Kasper haben nicht einmal den Urteilstext richtig gelesen, sondern nur die einleitende Rechtfertigung der Beklagten bzw Revisionsklägerin. Tatsächlich wurde aber die Beklagte auch vom OLG dazu verurteilt, eine undeutliche Preisangabe durch Verknüpfungen mit Links zu unterlassen.
Im vorliegenden Fall hat es sich um einen Webshop für Elektronikartikel gehandelt. Obwohl der Seitennutzer hier auch von vornherein davon ausgehen dürfte, dass die Artikel wohl kaum umsonst erhältlich sein werden, hat das OLG, entschieden, dass eine Preisauszeichnung in Form von an den Artikeln angebrachten Links: "unser Top-Tagespreis" *nicht den Anforderungen der PAngV genügen.*

Denn im Urteilstext heißt es:


> Zu Recht und mit zutreffender Begründung hat das Landgericht auch die Werbung für den [...] als Verstoß gegen die PreisangabenVO gewertet. Der Senat schließt sich zur Vermeidung von Wiederholungen diesen Ausführungen an. Die Angriffe der Beklagten gegen das landgerichtliche Urteil geben lediglich Anlass zu folgenden ergänzenden Bemerkungen: Entgegen der Auffassung der Beklagten genügt es nicht, wenn der Preis für ein Warenangebot an den Letztverbraucher "ohne übermäßigen Aufwand" zu ermitteln ist. Diese Auslegung der Beklagten ist mit dem oben zitierten Gesetzestext von § 1 Abs.6 PreisangabenVO nicht in Einklang zu bringen. Soweit die Beklagte außerdem meint, dass der Internet-Nutzer die Formulierung "persönliches Angebot" nur als werbeübliche Übertreibung verstehe, vermag der Senat ihm ebenfalls nicht zu folgen. Selbst wenn der Verbraucher davon ausgeht, dass auch andere dieses "persönliche Angebot" erhalten, lässt die Formulierung zum einen als solche schon nicht hinreichend klar erkennen, dass dieses Angebot nun auch wirklich die Preisangabe enthält - oder vielleicht nur eine attraktive Zugabe zu der Ware, die Teilnahme an einem Gewinnspiel o.ä. - und wirkt zum anderen jedenfalls für einen rechtlich relevanten Teil des Verkehrs eher abschreckend, weil er denkt, dass ein persönlicher Kontakt zu ihm hergestellt wird, den er nicht wünscht, weil er sich nur unverbindlich informieren will. Dann wird die Kenntniserlangung des Endpreises aber erschwert und nicht erleichtert.



Auch wettbewerbsrechtlich wurde die Preisverlinkung deshalb beanstandet, weil der Kunde sich erst registrieren musste, um den Link auf den Preis als "persönliches Angebot" einsehen zu können. Es gab also keine öffentlich sichtbare Preisauszeichnung.

Die Download-Rohrkrepierer haben also entweder nicht einmal den Urteilstext gelesen. Oder sie haben unter dem Vorsatz der arglistigen Täuschung das Urteil ins genaue Gegenteil verkehrt, um rechtsunkundige Laien damit zur Zahlung einer unbegründeten Forderung zu nötigen. Eins von beiden muss zutreffen.


----------



## Maritahudak (17 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

An alle vielen dank für die aufschlußrreichen Berichte Man ist ja froh wenn man nicht alleine ist mit dem Theater
Schönen Abend und weiter durch halten


----------



## SpeedDrake (19 November 2009)

*OnlineDownloaden*

nabend

ich hab letztens bei online downloaden mich angemeldet. jetz habe ich eine rechnung per email bekommen wo steht ich muss 84euro zahlen für 12monate vertragslaufzeit...hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann dabei wie ich mich am besten verhalten tue.

ich bin schon etwas angeschlagen deswegen also wenn es geht nich so stark drauf eingehen wieso weshalb warum hast du das denn da gedownloadet etc -.- ich habs schon gemerkt.

danke schonmal im vorraus

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:30:18 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:26:02 ----------

ich habe auch in meiner rechnung nicht meinen namen erhalten sondern einen anderen und auch eine mir unbekannte ip, ich habe schon diverse leute angefragt auch server wo ich öfters mal zocke das die mir meine ip addressen schreiben mit der ich mich in letzter zeit eingeloggt habe bei denen.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:34:02 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:30:18 ----------

könnte sogar die ip des routers sein aber ich habe keine ahnung wie die ist...

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:42:20 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:34:02 ----------




> Ich vermute mal, du bist nicht über die Startseite von online-downloaden.de zu deinem Softwaredownload gelangt. Dort wird ja noch recht auffällig auf die monatlichen Kosten von 7€ hingewiesen.
> Anders sieht es dann schon aus, wenn man über eine andere Seite direkt zum "Angebot" gelangt und sich registrieren soll. Da erscheint der Hinweis dann nur noch sehr unauffällig und in blasser Farbgebung! Der neueste Trick der
> 
> Nutzlosbranche.



das war auch bei mir so


----------



## Wembley (19 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

@SpeedDrake

Dieses "Geschäftsmodell" hatte bisher schon eine siebenstellige Anzahl von Opfern produziert, wobei der Begriff "Opfer" nicht zutreffend ist. Ebenso dürfte eine siebenstellige Anzahl an Leuten nicht gezahlt haben. Vor Gericht kam das dann grad ein paar Mal und die Anbieter haben jeweils Watschen kassiert.

Grund: Die Rechtslage schützt den Verbraucher. Das wissen auch diese Geschäftsleute und belassen es bei Drohungen, damit wenigstens ein gewisser Prozentsatz zahlt. Diejenigen, die gezahlt haben, weil sie den Unsinn, den diese Geschäftleute verzapft haben, geglaubt haben, haben es in vielen Fällen bereut, da die geltenden Gesetze ihnen durchaus geholfen hätten.


----------



## SpeedDrake (19 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

ich habe jetz auch ein problem, ich hatte mein name etc nicht ganz angegeben nur nen buchstabe addresse auch nicht...ich hab das gefühl aber das meine plz richtig war die ich angegeben habe und dummer weise hab ich ne email zurückgeschrieben von wegen ich nehm mein widerrufsrecht, aber am absender stand leider vor der email mein richtiger name -.-


----------



## Antiscammer (19 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Künstlerpech, ist aber nicht weiter tragisch. Da bei diesen Kasperangeboten sowieso kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustandekommt, ist es egal, ob die Betreiber Daten haben oder nicht: Geld kriegen sie so oder so keins.


----------



## SpeedDrake (19 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

hab wenigstens schonmal ein gute gefühl jetz. habe beim stöbern unteranderem dies hier gefunden

Sieg gegen Abzocker: Opendownload.de verurteilt - News - CHIP Online

und das bringt doch schon etwas gutes in meine stimmung^^

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:26:11 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:23:12 ----------

dies ist zwar nicht auf dies Online Downloaden bezogen aber immerhin etwas mut das es doch jemanden gibt der sich einsetzt

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:27:56 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:26:11 ----------

naja ich werde erstmal weiterhin hier ein wenig rumstöbern und mir tipps suchen. ich werde wohl erstmal nicht mehr auf weitere emails reagieren erst wenn sie mir eine mahnung schreiben.


----------



## Wembley (19 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Mein Gott, DIE Tipps gibt es ja hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

Bereits 372.185 Mal (!!) gelesen.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Bereits 152.340 Mal (!) gelesen.

Da gibt es nicht mehr groß was zu entdecken.


----------



## ISOstar (20 November 2009)

*Hallo @all*

hallo,

ich will mich mal kurz vorstellen.
Bin auch so ein Online-Downloaden-Opfer. :wall:

ist mir vorher nie passiert. Naja, irgendwann ist immer das erste Mal 

Gruß
ISOstar


----------



## Antiscammer (20 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Es gibt für alles ein erstes mal. :scherzkeks:


----------



## ISOstar (20 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

hallo,

ich bin auch so ein online-downloaden Opfer und habe nach 2 Mailmahnungen nun eine per Post erhalten und versuche weiterhin ruhig zu bleiben.

Eine andere ist ja die, dass diese Firma ihre Post per Infopost schickt und damit im großen Stil als Infopost verschickt. Somit zahlt der Absender weniger als die Hälfte der üblichen Gebühren.

Außerdem enthält die Infopost keinen Poststempel, so dass nicht nachvollziehbar ist, wann dieser beim Empfänger eingegangen ist. Bei mir lagen 9 Tage zwischen Datierung der Mahnung und Eingang im Briefkasten.

Wir sollten das, und zwar je mehr desto besser, der Post melden. 
Je mehr Leute das tun, desto glaubwürdiger machen wir uns, und desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Post dem nachgeht.

Dafür ist es ratsam, den Briefumschlag samt Inhalt aufzubewahren.

Sollte man hierfür vlt. ein neues Thema eröffnen?


----------



## Antiscammer (20 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Meiner Ansicht nach ist nicht zu erwarten, dass die Post hier irgendetwas unternimmt. Sie hätte auch gar keine Rechtsgrundlage dazu.

Im Gegensatz zu einer Bank, die durchaus einem Abzocker das Konto kündigen darf (durch Gerichtsurteile bestätigt), hat die Post einen gesetzlich festgelegten Auftrag. Sie hat keine Rechtsgrundlage, unseriösen Firmen die Beförderung von Briefsendungen zu verweigern.

Wegen der Abzockerbanden wird die Post sicherlich auch ihre Praxis, keine Poststempel auf Infosendungen aufzudrucken, nicht unbedingt ändern. Das ist aber letztendlich zweitrangig. In einem rechtlichen Streitfall (welcher bei Abofallen ohnehin so häufig ist wie Zitronenbäume auf Helgoland) müsste das Klabauterunternehmen nachweisen, dass eine Mahnung zugestellt wurde, um die weitere Steigerung von Mahnspesen zu begründen. Wird der Brief nicht per Einschreiben zugestellt, könnten die noch nicht einmal die Zustellung an sich beweisen.

Weil ja auch Prozesse extremst selten sind (und ohnehin von den Abzockern verloren werden), ist es völlig wurst, ob auf der Mahnung ein Stempel ist oder nicht, ob der Briefumschlag rosa, lila oder parfümiert ist.

Mahnungen der Nutzlosbranche haben die Relevanz vergleichbar mit dem Gekläff eines Straßenköters.


----------



## SpeedDrake (26 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

hab jetz ne mahnung von denen erhalten da steht drinne von wegen täuschungs versuch dabei hatten die mir nen namen bei der rechnung geschrieben der mir gar nicht bekannt ist^^ aber davon mal abgesehen...

hab jetz auch mal nen text und wollte den so abschicken, vielleicht könnte jemand mal was dazu sagen ob das so ok ist wenn ich den so abschicke.



> Huhu,
> 
> ist mal wieder totaler Bullshit, was Sie von sich geben, meine werte "Rechtsabteilung" der online downloaden Service Ltd - Oder sind Sie gar - mich deucht der Verdacht ! - eine Firma, die bewusst darauf abzielt, den Kunden angeblich kostenlose Software schmackhaft zu machen, ohne auf die versteckten Kosten aufmerksam zu machen? Aber da täusche ich mich sicher, denn Sie haben ja sicher genügend Geschäftsehre, solche hinterhältigen Tricks nicht anzuwenden.
> Wollen Sie mir gerade allen Ernstes erzählen, dass ich die Absicht gehabt hätte, mich um das Entgelt der Serviceleistung zu drücken? Ich glaube da liegen Sie falsch, denn Sie informieren scheinbar Ihre Kunden nicht ausreichend über die Kosten, ein kleiner, versteckter Hinweis in den AGBs reicht da leider nicht. Sollte ich mich dort angemeldet haben, dann definitiv mit der Absicht, dort kostenfrei Software herunterzuladen. Sie haben mich nicht ausreichend darüber aufgeklärt, dass diese Software kostenpflichtig ist (oder Ihre Server). Sollte ich bei Ihnen tatsächlich etwas heruntergeladen haben, so wäre ich nicht vollstens und ausreichend über die Kosten der Serviceleistung informiert worden. Da ich als auch Ihre Firma unterschiedliche Vorstellungen von dem Zustandekommen des Vertrages hatten, kann ein Kaufvertrag nicht erfüllt worden sein: Denn dafür hätten alle Eingewilligten dieselben Vorstellungen gehabt und diese auch akzeptiert. Dies sei jedoch nicht gegeben, da ich nie einen solchen Vertrag unterschrieben hätte. Und bevor Sie mit Gesetzen und Paragraphen um sich werfen: Sie befinden sich in einer gesetzlichen Grauzone und Sie haben keine legale Grundlage, mich zum Zahlen zu bewegen, darum versuchen Sie es mit Druckmitteln. Mit was wollen Sie mir als nächstes drohen? Einträge in SchuFa, Anzeige bei der Polizei? Pfändung meines Eigentums? Zwangsvollstreckung? Drohung mit Inkassofirma und "Fachanwalt"?
> ...




---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:31:13 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:30:27 ----------

warscheinlich ist der text doch ein bisschen so hart angesprochen aber naja..


----------



## webwatcher (26 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



SpeedDrake schrieb:


> [/COLOR]warscheinlich ist der text doch ein bisschen so hart angesprochen aber naja..



Und vor allem völlig überflüssig. Mailrobots lesen keine  Mails


----------



## SpeedDrake (26 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

und was wird deiner meinung nach die beste methode jetz sein nach der email? bzw ich denke nächste woche kommt dann bestimmt die nächste wegen nicht bezahlter rechnung.


----------



## webwatcher (26 November 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



SpeedDrake schrieb:


> bzw ich denke nächste woche kommt dann bestimmt die nächste wegen nicht bezahlter rechnung.


natürlich und  noch viel mehr: Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## _Mike09 (11 Dezember 2009)

*online-download.de [...]*

Hallo,
habe mal eine frage ich wollte mir ein schreib programm (openoffice) runterladen und habe in goggle nach kostenlosen download gesucht da ich das programm nur einmal benutzen wollte, von google wurde ich auf diese seite geführt : online-programm.de
als ich es runtergeladen habe kamm nichts was mich stutzig gemacht hätte,
keine anmeldung nichts der gleichen konnte einfach sofort downloaden.
jetzt paar wochen später bekamm ich post von denen wo ich 84,00 € zahlen soll weil ich ein vertrag mit denen abgeschlossen hätte.
was soll ich tuen ?????  :cry:


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: online-download.de [...]*

Dein Fall ist kein Einzelfall, und der Thread gehört eigentlich in eine andere Rubrik (dorthin wird er sicher bald verschoben).

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Und Tee trinken.

Das reicht vollkommen. :sun:

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande. Wenn der Anbieter einer wie auch immer gearteten "Dienstleistung" nicht imstande oder nicht gewillt ist, seinen Informationspflichten nachzukommen und das Leistungsangebot sowie die Kostenpflicht sofort erkennbar und eindeutig zu beschreiben, dann entsteht keine Zahlungspflicht. Dazu gibt es inzwischen mehrere Gerichtsurteile.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält und auf den Schwachsinn nicht reagiert, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiU58fYCHfo"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]

Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid (der aber ziemlich sicher eh nicht kommen wird)?
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Alles andere ist schlicht und einfach wurst.


----------



## webwatcher (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Aufruf im Nachbarforum:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=249750#post249750


> Wichtig & eilig! Abofallen-Opfer für Telefoninterview gesucht
> Die britische BBC sucht für ein kurzes Telefoninterview Leute, die in Abofallen gefangen wurden. Die Sache ist wichtig, da sich viele Abzocker hinter britischen Ltd. verstecken und dieser Beitrag helfen kann, den Sumpf auszutrocknen:


Weitere Infos bei antispam


----------



## dvill (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Nach Inkasso-Stalking nun Psycho-Krieg: Online-downloaden.de abzocke - Seite 57 - Forum - COMPUTER BILD


> Heute ruft mich meine Mama an und meinte da wär ein Brief mit ganz fetter Aufschrift ZAHLUNGSERINNERUNG von OnlineDownloaden.de. Natürlich mußte ich erst mal erklären, was das ist, dann meinte sie, sie schickt ihn zurück, aber ich sagte, schmeiß ihn einfach nur ins Feuer.


----------



## Mondkraft (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Ich habe mich dort versehentlich auch angemeldet hab auch schon einen Widerruf an [email protected] geschrieben, aber darauf haben sie nicht reagiert. In der Zwischenzeit hab ich sogar schon eine Mahnung wie E-Mail bekommen. 

Ist da die beste Strategie:
- Einfach nicht zahlen
- Mahnbescheid abwarten und ankreuzen man widerspricht der Forderung

?

Ich weiß auch nicht ob es bei mir ankommen würde also die Post, weil ich in einem Studentenwohnheim wohne und ich bei der Anmeldung meine Straße zwar angegeben habe, aber die Zimmernummer eben nicht.

Ich habe erst gemerkt das es ein Abzockanbieter ist, als ich schon angemeldet war.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



Mondkraft schrieb:


> Ist da die beste Strategie:
> - Einfach nicht zahlen


Lies mal was hier steht >>   http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...de-neu-softwaresammler-de-124.html#post282559
das gilt für alle Nutzlosseiten 


Mondkraft schrieb:


> - Mahnbescheid abwarten und ankreuzen man widerspricht der Forderung


Grundsätzlich richtig. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist aber wesentlich geringer als vom Blitz 
getroffen zu werden.  


Mondkraft schrieb:


> Ich habe erst gemerkt das es ein Abzockanbieter ist, als ich schon angemeldet war.


Außer dir noch viele tausende andere Verbraucher


----------



## Bommel07778 (19 Dezember 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Hi @ll!

Ich habe mein System neu aufgesetzt und habe unter google den Adobe Reader gesucht. Gewohnt war ich es, das der erste Link zur Herstellerseite führt. Doch dem war dieses Mal nicht so. Aber ich dachte mir, dann lade ich es hier herunter, da die Software ja Freeware ist. Also gab ich meine Daten ein, setzte ein Häckchen und bestätigte somit ersteinmal unwissentlich, das ich einen Dienstleistungsvertrag abgeschlossen habe.
Als ich dann die Anmeldebestätigung im Postfach hatte, klickerte ich sofort auf den ersten Link und bekam den Adobe Reader nun endlich zum downloaden.
Ich machte mir Gedanken über die "komplexen" Angaben meiner Person und dachte mir, hier muß etwas faul sein. Ich öffnete wiederholt die Anmeldebestätigung und laß die Mail mal bis zum Ende und siehe da, die haben ja keine Angst vor Geld...

Und nun etwas zum Lachen... (oder zum Heulen??? )
Kurz vor dem Ende der Anmeldebestätigung steht folgendes:

->





> Im Anhang finden Sie die Rechnung im PDF-Format auf unserem Briefpapier. Der
> Anhang ist virenfrei. Sie benötigen den Adobe Acrobat Reader, um sich die
> Rechnung anschauen zu können. Diesen können Sie hier downloaden:
> http://www.adobe.com/de/products/acrobat/readstep2.html


<-

Sofort schrieb ich (ca. 9 Minuten später nach der Anmeldung) einen Widerruf per e-Mail an die angegebene e-Mail-Adresse.
Heute, 2 Tage später, bekam ich die erste Zahlungsaufforderung, in der es heißt, das ich mein Widerrufsrecht nicht genutzt hätte.
Und so sah es aus: "...und im Rahmen Ihrer Widerrufsfrist kein gültiger Widerruf erfolgte." Darauf hin habe ich heut erneut einen Widerruf geschrieben per e-Mail. Das wird auch das letzte Mal sein, wo ich mit dieser Keksfabrik Kontakt aufnehme.

Und das Ende vom Lied: -> Wir sind uns alle einig.. -> Nix bekommen die!

Nun mal noch eine Frage:
- Meine Widerrufsfrist betrug nicht mal 48 Stunden... Zudem habe ich doch sowieso immer das Recht einen Vertrag zu widerrufen. Gibt es denn keine Mindestfrist, die der Betreiber hätte einhalten müssen???


----------



## dvill (19 Dezember 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



Bommel07778 schrieb:


> Meine Widerrufsfrist betrug nicht mal 48 Stunden


Die inhaltliche Auseinandersetzung mit dem Mahndrohmüll ist immer sinnlos. Es geht um Erpressung, Einschüchterung und Nötigung, um eine Zahlung zu erzwingen.

Das Widerrufsrecht ist gesetzlich geregelt: heise resale - Novelle des Fernabsatzrechts macht Anpassungen der Widerrufsbelehrungen erforderlich


> Auf alle Dienstleistungsverträge ist eine zuvor nur für Finanzdienstleistungen geltende Regelung ausgeweitet worden, die ein Widerrufsrecht erst dann erlöschen lässt, wenn die Leistung vom Anbieter auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Verbrauchers schon vollständig erbracht wurde und Letzterer sie bereits vollständig bezahlt hat.


Seit dem 4. August 2009 sind alle mir bekannten Widerrufsbelehrungen auf Leimrutenseiten der Einschüchertungsfallenmafia falsch. Verbraucher können immer noch widerrufen, wenn der Mahndrohmüll reinkommt. Bis heute hat es in keinem Fall geschadet, den Müll ungelesen zu entsorgen.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Dezember 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Dass überhaupt ein Vertrag geschlossen wurde, den es zu widerrufen gilt, ist zu 99,9999999% 
 nicht der Fall.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## dvill (19 Dezember 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Bis heute hätte niemand auf die Zahlungserpressungsschreiben der Einschüchterungsmafia reagieren müssen oder gar eine Zahlung leisten müssen. Das tun die Opfer "freiwillig".

Seit dem 4. August schützt das Widerrufsrecht zusätzlich vor Komplikationen mit Versuchsballonen wie Mahnbescheide usw.. Selbst vor dem Amtsrichter könnte der Verbraucher noch widerrufen und müsste nicht einmal über eine Gegenwehr nachdenken.


----------



## Bommel07778 (19 Dezember 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Wenn ich die letzten 3 Beiträge richtig verstanden habe, klingt das alles recht paradox. Das würde Bedeuten, dass das "Opfer" selbst dafür verantwortlich ist, wenn der Vorgang der jeweiligen Sache fortgesetzt wird...

Sollte das jetzt ein falscher gedankengang sein, dann bitte berichtigen.

mfg


----------



## webwatcher (19 Dezember 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



Bommel07778 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die letzten 3 Beiträge richtig verstanden habe, klingt das alles recht paradox. Das würde Bedeuten, dass das "Opfer" selbst dafür verantwortlich ist, wenn der Vorgang der jeweiligen Sache fortgesetzt wird...


Was ist daran paradox?  Wer  schreibselt, bekommt genau denselben Mahnmüll, wie der, 
der nichts  tut, bzw u.U.  noch mehr. Ein Fehler ist es, den Mahnmüll ernst zu nehmen.
Opfer ist ein falscher  Begriff. Belästigter  trifft eher zu.  


Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


----------



## Bommel07778 (19 Dezember 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

sry, da habe ich wohl gedankensprünge gehabt und das wichtigste vergessen, was ich eigendlich damit meinte...

nach dem lesen der beiträge 120 bis 122 ging mir folgendes im kopf herum:

laut online-downloade.de habe ich einen dienstleistungsvertrag abgeschlossen, den ich widerrufen kann/muß. dennoch ist dies aber noch kein abgeschlossener vertrag. das heißt, ich müßte ihn nicht einmal widerrufen, trotz anmeldung. jedoch bin ich aber "verpflichtet (?)" diesen zu widerrufen, wenn ich davon abstand nehmen will, da ich ja die agb akzeptiert habe (das bedeutet doch mein einverständnis, ob ich es gelesen habe oder nicht). -> es ist kein "gültiger" vertrag, aber widerufen soll ich ihn" <- ... deswegen paradox.

die vielen mahnungen und sonstiges (außer mahnbescheid) sind irrelevant.

und dann gehts weiter...
... Das würde Bedeuten, dass das "Opfer" selbst dafür verantwortlich ist, wenn der Vorgang der jeweiligen Sache fortgesetzt wird...

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:22:24 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:20:35 ----------

sry, nicht "opfer, sondern belästigter!


----------



## webwatcher (19 Dezember 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



Bommel07778 schrieb:


> die vielen mahnungen und sonstiges (außer


Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide der Nutzlosbranche sind so selten wie Schneestürme  in der Sahara.


----------



## Bommel07778 (19 Dezember 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide der Nutzlosbranche sind so selten wie Schneestürme  in der Sahara.



manchmal schmeiße ich mich über die antworten richtig weg... schnestürme in der sahara... geil... k, ma so nebenbei...


----------



## ultraviolet (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



> TÄUSCHUNG ÜBER IHRE IDENTITÄT, ONLINE-DOWNLOADEN-SERVICE LTD, MAHNABTEILUNG
> Sehr geehrte /r Tzzz Lol,
> sie haben sich am 13.12.2009 18:36:19 nachweislich unter Angabe Ihrer Email- und IP-Adresse auf der Internetseite Online-Downloaden.de über DivX Player 7.2 jetzt downloaden ! angemeldet und den Bestellvorgang unserer Dienstleistung vollzogen.
> Kundennummer:*****
> ...




so das kam nach 2 mahnungen..hatte ja natürlich meine adresse net angegeben.(ich bin dort auch über ne fremde website gekommen,so das die zahlung nicht offensichtlich ist.
Das dumme ist ich bin schon am geld überweisen werd es aber gleich morgen früh rückgängig machen!!ich hoffe das funktioniert sonst erfreuen sie mich nächstes jahr mit einer vertragsverlängerung.
Aber da ich über euch nun im bilde bin werde ich meine spamfilter nicht umändern sondern genüsslich mahnungen lesen^^


----------



## webwatcher (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



ultraviolet schrieb:


> sonst erfreuen sie mich nächstes jahr mit einer vertragsverlängerung.


Würden sie sicherlich gerne, geht aber nicht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## ultraviolet (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

hab auch eig sonne kleine kündigung hingschrieben..die nicht sehr professionel klingt.aber ich habe sie geschickt das heißt sie wissen (nach deutschen recht) bescheid,das ich an einen abo/verlängerung kein interesse habe.aber du hast ja auch drauf hingewiesen(Bei Abo: Einmal bezahlt, immer bezahlen?),danke dafür.Glaube aber nicht das ich die überweisung noch rückgängig machen kann schade.
Mein ihr da kommt noch was wegen der Identitäts fälschung noch was?


----------



## Teleton (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



> Mein ihr da kommt noch was wegen der Identitäts fälschung noch was?


Warum sollten die die Gans die goldene Eier legt schlachten?
Mach Dir keine Sorge, die haben nur Interesse an Deinem Geld. Das Gerede vom Eingehungsbetrug ist schlicht juristischer Unsinn.


----------



## webwatcher (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*



ultraviolet schrieb:


> Mein ihr da kommt noch was wegen der Identitäts fälschung noch was?


Die haben selber vor den Strafverfolgungbehörden   mehr Angst als Vaterlandsliebe


----------



## ultraviolet (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Vorallendingen bin ich minderjährig..hast recht die werden kein schrank öffnen wo monster rauskommen^^


----------



## Bommel07778 (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Habe heut mal wieder in mein eMail-Postfach geschaut:
-> Dringende Nachricht - Letzte Mahnung Kunde ODL****- Online-Downloaden.de


ist schon irgendwie lustig...


----------



## ultraviolet (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Die hab ich auch bekommen  Vorallendingen haben die mein geld nicht bekommen wegen kontonummer tausch


----------



## dvill (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Mozilla geht gegen "Abzockerseiten" mozilla.at und www.mozilla.at vor - Netzpolitik - derStandard.at ? Web


> Die Mitgliedschaft bei www.mozilla.at kostet 84 Euro - jene bei mozilla.at schlägt mit 96 Euro zu Buche. Die Betreiber der Websites haben mit der Mozilla Foundation, der Firma hinter Firefox, nicht das Geringste zu tun. Laut B. H. von Mozilla Deutschland wird man Schritte gegen die Seiten einleiten, da man nicht will, dass sich jemand so an "Open-Source Software bereichert".
> Mozilla wehrt "sich im Interesse von Nutzern gegen Webseiten, die Verbraucher in die Irre führen, ungerechtfertigte Kosten erheben und hierfür unsere Markenrechte missbrauchen. Leider sind unsere Mittel begrenzt und die Verfahren langwierig und häufig wegen internationaler Vernetzung kompliziert. Wir werden aber auch in Zukunft nicht hinnehmen, dass unter Nutzung unserer Marken und Produkte versucht wird, Verbraucher zu prellen."


----------



## Bommel07778 (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Gehört hier zwar nicht direkt rein, aber dennoch gut zu wissen. trotzdem danke für die info.

mfg


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: online-downloaden*



Bommel07778 schrieb:


> Gehört hier zwar nicht direkt rein


Doch, gehört hier herein. Sind dieselben Betreiber.....


> Impressum/Betreiberinformation
> Online-Downloaden-Service Limited Company
> Brandshofer Deich 27
> 20539 Hamburg
> Deutschland


----------



## dvill (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Richtigerweise gehört mozilla.at einem Werbedrücker, der die Schlepperdienste auf unterschiedliche Angebote leitet. Im Google-Cache findet sich der Verweis auf dieses Angebot hier. Die Büttelborn-Bande taucht aber auch immer mal auf.


----------



## Bommel07778 (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: online-downloaden*

... das ist doch ne riesen sauerei! den gesamten verein sollte man endlich auflösen...


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Alle Schafe


> Das Schwarze Schaf im Januar 2010
> 
> Freeware-Downloads mit teuren Folgen
> 
> ...



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: online-downloaden*

http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet.pdf


> Stand: Das Klageverfahren wurde mittlerweile eingeleitet.


----------



## Bommel07778 (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Mal schauen, was dabei rauskommt. höchstwahrscheinlich eine "abmahnug"...


----------



## ErikaL (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Das mit dem falschen Namen eingeben funktioniert nicht, denn die E-Mailadresse zählt und zu dem Minderjährig sein ("Eltern haften für ihre Kinder"!).
Ich weiß nicht ob ich so richtig liege, doch wenn die die Kosten angepriesen hatten sind sie im Recht.
Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, doch ich weiß nichts davon.
Ich habe trotzdem eine Rechnung von my download. de über 96,-Euro geschickt, doch ich habe nichts von denen heruntergeladen und kann mich auch nicht daran erinnern was ich da gemacht haben soll.
Ich gehe Grundsätzlich nicht auf Kostenpflichtige Sachen ein, lese mir auch Alles genau durch und trotzdem habe ich eine Rechnung.




Maxi1250 schrieb:


> Liebe User!
> 
> Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen einen Download auf online-downloaden.de getätigt. Plötzlich war diese Rechnung über 84 Euro in meinem E-Mail Postfach. Ich bin natürlich erstmal sehr erschrocken, hab dann aber mal bisschen gegoogelt und rausbekommen, dass online-downloaden relativ bekannt ist. Ich habe mir einen Musterbrief kopiert und an online-downloaden geschickt. Zurück bekam ich eine ellenlange Mail, in der mir klar gemacht wurde, dass ich nicht widersprechen kann und ich zahlen soll. Jetzt weiß ich nicht genau, was ich machen soll. Zahlen werde ich vorerst AUF KEINEN FALL. Dazu bin ich auch noch minderjährig... Und ich weiß nicht mehr sicher, ob ich nicht viellleicht meinen richtigen Namen angegeben habe. Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr, was ich tun soll... Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt!
> 
> Liebe Grüße, Max


----------



## webwatcher (28 Februar 2010)

*AW: online-downloaden*



Erika Lnge schrieb:


> denn die E-Mailadresse zählt und zu dem Minderjährig sein ("Eltern haften für ihre Kinder"!)..


Unsinn 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


rolf76 schrieb:


> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.


----------



## b_mueller (1 März 2010)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Ich wäre fast auf diese Abzocke reingefallen, aber bereits das Formular hat mir gezeigt das online-downloaden eine Abofalle ist.
Ich hab in meinem kleinen Board mal das Impressum gesichert:
(...)

Wer weiß wie oft sich das noch ändern wird.


----------



## dvill (26 März 2010)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Die Hamburger Bande als Werbedrücker für die Büttelborn-Mafia?

willst-du-software.de - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records

Werben bei Google z.B. für

http://openoffice.willst-du-software.de/

Haben die keinen eigenen Mahndrohkasper mehr?


----------



## webwatcher (29 März 2010)

*AW: online-downloaden*

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=264608#post264608


> Weissbrot schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der vollständige Text  bei Antispam


----------



## blumenmädchen (23 Juni 2010)

*AW: online-downloaden*

:ich habe diesbez





schokocrossi vom 16.11.2009 schrieb:


> na toll. Mir ist das gleiche passiert wie max. Allerdings war ich so bloed und habe (da ist im stress war und den download noch schnell vor einem termin machen wollte), meine richtige adresse angeben. Okay okay, ich weiss. Sollte man nie machen. Bloss habe ich einfach in dem moment nicht nachgedacht und nun haben die meine richtigen daten. Mir waren die anderen schon etwas aelteren beitraege schon eine grosse hilfe und fuer die zukunft weiss ich jetzt bescheid. Leider weiss ich nicht was ich jetzt machen soll. Per email kam vor ein paar stunden eine aufforderung ich solle zahlen. Was mache ich jetzt? Die kennen doch nun meine echten kontaktdaten?
> Vielen dank im voraus fuer die hilfe! Noch einen schoenen abend!!


----------



## technofreak (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: online-downloaden*

heise online - Mutmaßliche Abofallen-Betreiber festgenommen


> Mutmaßliche Abofallen-Betreiber festgenommen
> 
> Beamte des Hamburger Landeskriminalamts haben zwei Männer festgenommen, die im Internet mehr als 65.000 Menschen um zusammen fast 5 Millionen Euro betrogen haben sollen. Wie die Polizei am Montag mitteilte, wurden nach Durchsuchungen im gesamten Bundesgebiet die zwei mutmaßlichen Drahtzieher der Wesbite *"online-downloaden.de"* in Gewahrsam genommen und 1,5 Millionen Euro sichergestellt. Die beiden Hauptverdächtigen David S. aus Lüneburg und Sascha Sch. aus Hamburg wurden dem Haftrichter vorgeführt, der Haftbefehle erließ. Die Ermittlungen des LKA dauern unterdessen an.


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: online-downloaden*

Onlinebetrug mit der Abo-Falle - Die Internetabzocker werden immer dreister - Geesthacht - Bergedorfer Zeitung


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft und die Gerichte    unternehmen viel zu wenig gegen diese dreiste Form der Abzocke
> 
> ...Dem widerspricht OStA ...., Pressesprecher der     Hamburger Staatsanwaltschaften: „Im Gegensatz zu den  Staatsanwaltschaften    beispielsweise in Darmstadt oder München, die  derartige Verfahren häufig    einfach einstellen, handeln wir.“ So würde  derzeit ein Sammelverfahren wegen    Betrugs gegen einschlägige  Onlinebetreiber vorbereitet.



Na geht doch! Braucht halt alles nur seine Zeit und die Verdächtigen warten bekanntlich nicht gerade vor der Wache, dass man sie aufliest.


----------



## technofreak (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: online-downloaden*

offizielle Meldung:
Gewerbsmäßiger Betrug - Staatsanwaltschaft und LKA vollstrecken Haftbefehle und Durchsuchungsbeschlüsse - Stadt Hamburg


> 07.02.2011, 10:43 Uhr
> 
> Beamte des Landeskriminalamtes für Computerkriminalität und Urheberrechtsverletzungen (LKA 54) haben zusammen mit der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg zwei Haftbefehle und ingesamt 70 Beschlüsse vollstreckt. Den beiden 27- und 30-jährigen Hauptbeschuldigten wird vorgeworfen, mehrere tausend Geschädigte durch sogenannte "Abo-Fallen" betrogen und einen Gesamtschaden von fast 5 Millionen Euro verursacht zu haben.


----------

